# Crucible of Faith ~ Chapter 1



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2004)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​*cru·ci·ble*​_
1. A vessel made of a refractory substance such as graphite or porcelain, used for melting and calcining materials at high temperatures. 
2. A severe test, as of patience or belief; a trial. 
3. A place, time, or situation characterized by the confluence of powerful intellectual, social, economic, or political forces. _
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​ 
This is the In-Character Thread for the Crucible of Faith Forgotten Realms/Planescape tale.

Reference: 
"Fishing for Interest" recruitment thread 
"Cast List" Rogue's Gallery thread 
"Chat Room" OOC thread


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2004)

Amara ~

You have been traveling the Prime known as 'Faerun' for some time now. Although you know that this is not the only Prime plane, it is the one that your parents are from, so it holds a certain interest for you that the others do not. During your travels, you have heard a rumor that there is a large, magical, underground maze-dungeon known as 'Undermountain' underneath the city of Waterdeep on the SwordCoast. You decided to travel to this city to find information on Undermountain; unfortunately, after nearly a week of searching you have found little information on the subject. Wild guesses and unlikely rumor are easy to find, but none of them has had a shred of truth to them from what you can tell. The only thing that you can discover is that Undermountain is very dangerous, and just as unstable. You have also been told over and over that adventuring into Undermountain is suicide.



You have also realized that a meeting of the Society of the Luminiferous Aether is taking place soon, and although it is not necessary for you to attend, you had just about given up on searching for information here and were considering returning to Sigil to speak with other members of the Society anyway. However, when you return to the inn room you had rented, there is a note waiting in your room (having been slid underneath your door whilst you were away). The note is as follows:



"If you are still searching for information on new magics, factotum Sîrfalas, be in the Ethereal Pantheon tavern in this city tomorrow at sundown."



There is no signature and you don't recognize the elaborate handwriting. However, the innkeep may know who had sent the note – at the very least, he may have seen someone.



Quillia & Kosji ~

Quillia had needed to restock some of the more exotic spell components for her art, and since your travels had taken the two of you near Waterdeep, it was decided to stop in there. The large, bustling city was nearly overwhelming at first from being in the wilderness for so long, but once you figured out the layout of the city it wasn't nearly as overwhelming. However, once you located a mage's supply store and picked up a few other items, it was nearing dark. You were just beginning to think about lodgings for the night when a stranger bumps into you. Turning, you see a female gnome dressed in cleric's vestments and wearing a holy symbol of Mystra.



"Oh! I am so sorry!" she exclaims. "I was so wrapped up in this book," she waves the object in question about, nearly smacking a passerby who just manages to dodge out of the way, "that I didn't see you walking there."



When Kosji pokes his head out of the familiar pocket to see what the fuss is about, the priestess exclaims in delight. "Oh, how cute! What is your name?" She looks directly at Kosji, obviously expecting him to reply.



Pumbar & Xuxia ~

The two of you (and Wigglesnout, of course) had been traveling generally north and west from Chessenta for the past year or two to places unseen before. Recently, you have joined a caravan of religious pilgrims bound for Waterdeep; the caravan had most of its guards killed during a bandit attack and it was doubtful it could have even made it to the next town, let alone its destination, without help. The leader of the caravan begged the two of you to stay on after you helped drive off the bandits, and you agreed to help them to their destination. Also assisting the caravan was a paladin of Helm, the human God of guardians and protection. The three of you have chatted many times during the journey, and you have found him to be an honorable and upright man, although a bit straight-laced for your taste (but then again, most humans are).

After seeing the pilgrims safely into Waterdeep (amidst myriad and profuse thanks), Paladin Tiriak invites the two of you to have dinner with him tonight, as it is already growing late. “Please, I would appreciate the company – I do not always stay at the temple here, as the temple is often full, and I hesitate to take a cell there when I can assist my late sister’s husband by staying at his inn. I do check in at the temple to offer homage, but I should be finished by suppertime. Will you grant me the pleasure of your company?”

Shariau & Ili’koa ~

The two of you have been drifting like the wind across the continent, blazing new trails for travel and commerce and spreading the word of Shaundakur. One night, however, Shariau has a dream.

In the dream, you are shown many different locations on Faerun, all of which you have visited; but they are not as they were. Instead of being free cities, they are all enslaved to some dark force, the inhabitants working day after day with slave collars about their necks. The slaves are of all races, and as one they cry out for release, for mercy – but receive none. As you watch, men, women and children are born, grow to adulthood and die without ever setting foot further than the city block they are restricted to by chains. Then the scene narrows, and you see yourself and Ili’koa as slaves, working to push a large wheel that turned a giant crank that in turn operated some incomprehensible machinery. Even as your mind registers the scene, Ili’koa drops from exhaustion – and is swept from the floor by a dark, shadowy hand, leaving you to toil alone, bereft of freedom.

Then the dream changes, becoming clearer and sharper and somehow more… _clean_. Somehow, you sense that this scene is _before_ the events you have just witnessed. You are looking down upon a large port city. Seeing the ships in the harbor, the layout of the streets, and the busy caravan route into the city brings its name to mind – Waterdeep. The view narrows and zooms down to one particular building in the city. The sign on the tavern is blurry, and the surrounding buildings and people out-of-focus, but the building itself is perfectly clear, burning itself into your consciousness. You will not soon forget it. With that, you awake.



As your mind finishes the move into full consciousness, you realize that Waterdeep isn’t all that far away – in fact, you could make it there by sundown tomorrow – if you decided to go.



Durindal~

You have been sent to Waterdeep on the command of the cleric of Tempus (the human god of war) that administers to the temple where you have been training. His only reason for sending you was that it was “A test, to prove your loyalty to the temple.” You know that he, alone among the rest of the clerics in the temple, has never quite trusted you because of your background. Despite the proof of your ancestry, and your training as a paladin and templar, cleric Brandos has viewed you suspiciously since the first moment your mentor brought you to his temple. Still, you have treated him with the courtesy and respect due a high-ranking member of the clergy, and when he sent you on this mission, you accepted. You are supposed to deliver a confidential message inside a scroll tube to the proprietor of the Ethereal Pantheon tavern, gather his response, and return with it to the temple. As you were leaving, you overheard a cleric mention a “fool’s errand” that Brandos sent someone on, and the more you think about it, the more you believe that she was referring to this mission.



You are only half a day’s flight from Waterdeep (four days from the isolated temple of Tempus you left) when you notice that the scroll tube cap is missing. Glancing inside the tube to make sure the message is still there, you think that the seal is broken on the letter, as if it had been read – but you never opened the scroll tube.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Quillia laughs brightly at the woman's delight in Kosji, and expertly scritches behind the pseudodragon's horns.*

"I'm sure he'll get around to telling you his name in his own time.  I'm Quillia, by the way.  What is your name, sister in faith?" Quillia says brightly.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 26, 2004)

Kosji raises his head imperiously.  He thinks to the priestess "I am the Stormblood, the Far Flyer, the Red Arrow with No Bow.  I am _not_ cute."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 26, 2004)

"Hello, the Stormblood! I didn't mean to offend you by calling you cute." The priestess exclaims to Kosji. Looking at Quillia, she leans in to whisper, "He is so adorable!" She grins and leans back. "My name is Miria. It is nice to meet you! Please, let me treat you to dinner to apologize for running into you two." She smiles at both of you. "And tell me how you came to worship Mystra! It is so different to meet another of my race who worships Her!" Taking Quillia's elbow, she steers Quillia to a nearby inn, absentmindedly (but narrowly) avoiding traffic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

*Quillia is a bit bemused by Miria's fast offer, but goes along politely.  If the gnome woman should become more than she seemed, Quillia had a way out.  At this point in her life, a little healthy paranoid was good.*

"I came to the worship of the Lady early, when my magical studies began.  She's been a comfort to me at times when I became frustrated at my arcane musings," she says.

_Surely you're going to get used to the "cute" comment eventually, aren't you Kosji?_ Quillia thinks back to her familiar with amusement.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 26, 2004)

Amara gazes at the note in her hand, lost in thought.

_I've been straight up about my magical interests, but not my rank in the Godsmen. It seems I've made an impression with someone. Might as well look into it. Whoever it is might have the chant I need. On the other hand it could be a peel. Guess I won't know unless I go see._

Her mind made up, Amara will head back downstairs to find the innkeeper.

Once she finds him, she'll say, "Excuse me inkeeper, but I found a note under the door to my room. Do you or the others working here know anything about that? Have you seen anyone go upstairs lately?"


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Durindal si’Tempus  Half-Celestial Warrior of Tempus*

Durindal sat along the side of the dirt-packed trail, his wings tucked in against his body.  His back muscles were very tired, as Durindal had flown most of the way – and currently rested by the road with his thoughts.

_‘A fools errand . . . how, a fool’s errand,’_ Durindal questioned rhetorically in thought.  _‘I have been given a task, the question is was it by the clerics . . . or by Tempus himself.  I would much rather be wrong that it was from the clerics and not from Tempus than the other way around.  Still, a test from Tempus . . . .’_



			
				Cleric Brandos said:
			
		

> “A test, to prove your loyalty to the temple.”




As he had done numerous times during the journey, Durindal glanced at the scroll tube that was his task.  It looked as though it had been opened.   _‘But when?’_ Durindal thought.  _‘Should I read it?’_

Durindal knew the answer almost before he thought it.  A confidential message – even if someone else had read it, Durindal wouldn’t, not unless he was told to.  Durindal checked his back for something to cover the tube and keep the contents safe . . . then continued on his journey to Waterdeep.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _Surely you're going to get used to the "cute" comment eventually, aren't you Kosji?_ Quillia thinks back to her familiar with amusement.




_Would you get used to being called "frail and weak thing like a lapdog?  I think not.  It offends my dignity, and I won't stand for it._


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

Pumbar listens to Paladin Tiriak's offer with a reserved, serious face.  "Very well, Sir Tiriak.  Xuxia and I shall accompany you for tonight's meal.  We will meet you at your brother-in-law's inn at the appointed time."

He bows seriously at the human paladin, and can hardly wait for him to wander off around the corner.  Then, unable to contain his excitement further, he jumps up and hugs Xuxia.  "Dinner!  Did you hear that?  He's going to buy us dinner!  I always thought that Tiriak was a great fellow, didn't you?"   

Not fifteen minutes ago, Pumbar had complained about how straight-laced human Paladins seemed to be, and how it was so hard to act so reserved and serious all the time.  Xuxia just giggled and agreed with Pumbar, getting caught up in his enthusiasm for what would probably be a simple dinner.

"But Xuxia," Pumbar asks, his voice once again serious and thoughtful, "Do you think they'll have Halfling Berry Pie?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

*Quillia, female gnome wizard*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> _Would you get used to being called "frail and weak thing like a lapdog?"  I think not.  It offends my dignity, and I won't stand for it._



_Tut tut.  They don't mean it that way you know.  It's supposed to be a compliment.  Ah well, here, for your dignity,_ she thinks back at him.  She reaches into another pocket and withdraws a fresh nectarine, handing it over to Kosji.  _I wonder where she's taking us..._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 26, 2004)

Mollified, the pseudodragon delicately dissects and devours the fruit, keeping an eye on the surroundings.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 27, 2004)

*Quillia & Kosji ~*


			
				Quillia said:
			
		

> "I came to the worship of the Lady early, when my magical studies began. She's been a comfort to me at times when I became frustrated at my arcane musings."



"Oh, how nice!" Miria exclaimes. "The Lady of Magic was taught to me late in my life. I grew up not far from here, at a small farm my family ran. Nothing special, just produced enough to feed us. Well, I was given a book by a wandering mage who we let stay with us overnight - it was his old spellbook! He said I had some talent. Well, I just studied and studied, and eventually learned a few cantrips! My ma and da were so proud. After da died," she paused to wipe a tear from her eye, "we had a priest come out to help say the correct words over his grave. Well, it happened to be a priest of Mystra, and he stayed with us the whole winter. In the summer, I came with him here to Waterdeep as his acolyte. Ma sold the farm, as it just wasn't the same without pa, and she lives here too. Oh, we're here!" Miria has guided the two of you to a fairly decent-sized inn/tavern on the same street as many of the shops that Quillia had browsed earlier. You get the feeling that she would have kept telling you her life story, but the appearance of the tavern distracted her. She reaches for the door and steps inside the inn, smiling back at you. The inn has a sign carved in the likeness of a mage's tower with the words "Wizard Stone Inn" inscribed in the side.


*Amara ~*


			
				Amara said:
			
		

> "Excuse me inkeeper, but I found a note under the door to my room. Do you or the others working here know anything about that? Have you seen anyone go upstairs lately?"



The innkeep looks up from wiping down the bar. He absently continues to swipe the cleaning cloth over the same area as he squints upward, lost in thought. "Aye, methinks so. Some'un paid me young'st son to deliver a note earlier. Lets me go see what he knows of ya." The burly man turns and bellows back into the kitchen, and there is a high-pitched response in the same tone. A moment later, a young man obviously related to the barkeep comes out of the swinging door that leads to the kitchen. 
"Son, tha note ya delivered earlier - was it to thisun's room?" The boy looks at you and nods shyly. The innkeep looks back at you. "Go ahead and ask 'im yer questions, m'lady."

*Durindal ~*
You locate a bit of cloth to secure the end of the scroll tube with and continue to Waterdeep. As you get closer, you recall that you had been warned not to fly _into_ Waterdeep because of the Griffon-mounted Guard that patrolled the skies - so you land within sight of the city gates to walk the 20 or so minutes into the city. 

Once inside, you see a posting on the wall with the date and realize that you have arrived almost a full day ahead of schedule, when you had thought you were _just_ on schedule. You can either go straight and deliver your message, or take rest at the temple to Tempus that is inside the city walls. Of course, you are not sure where either of the two buildings are located, and the city is quite large. 

Inside the gathering square that the city gates outlet to, your attention is caught momentarily by the very large dire boar which is equiped with not one, but two saddles. Standing by it are a halfling dressed in some odd hide armor and a green cloak, as well as a slim human girl dressed in green armor. They have just finished conversing with a human in plate mail with the symbol of Helm emblazoned on his shield; he walks off towards the inner city, and as soon as he turns a corner, the halfling jumps up and hugs the girl excitedly. They look more approachable then the rest of the people of Waterdeep; most everyone is hurrying off in one direction or another, and the gate guards seem to have their hands full dealing with the in-rush of traffic before these gates close for the evening.

*Pumbar & Xuxia ~*
Tiriak thanks you are gives you directions to the inn before he leaves. It really isn't too far away, and you have roughly 2 hours before the appointed time. It occurs to Xuxia that the two of you _could_ go check it out and see if they serve Halfling Berry Pie, and if not, it is almost certain that it could be found somewhere else in the city. As you are discussing this, Pumbar notices a winged human in a shining breastplate enter the square inside of the city gates where you are standing. He is wearing a holy symbol of Tempus and is looking about as if deciding where to go.


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

Pumbar studies the Winged Human for a moment.  With his breastplate and his holy symbol, this might be another Human Paladin!  And Human Paladins, though somewhat straight-laced, could always be depended on for giving you directions!  Hopping down from Xuxia's arms, Pumbar straightens himself up and approaches the Human with what he imagines to be a strong, dignified stride.  (And it would be, too, if the observers were Halflings and not Humans.)

"Excuse me, sir.  We are newly arrived in Waterdeep.  Could you tell us where we could find some Halfling Berry Pie?"

Meanwhile, the dire boar has circled around the winged human, and is sniffing his wings curiously, while the slim human girl unsuccessfully tries to pull him back.  "Wigglesnout!  I told you it's not polite to Sniff Humans like that!  Even if they have Wings!"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 28, 2004)

Amara will smile at the boy and say, "I need you to describe the one who paid you to deliver the note to my room, and also if you can remember, tell me exactly what he said."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*Quillia smiles at Miria's chatter.  It reminded her of her siblings, and of her own childhood, though she was saddened to hear that she had lost her father.*

"I'm sorry to hear of your loss, I truly am Miria," Quillia says sympathetically as she steps into the Inn With No Name.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

Durindal paused inside the gates.  He was not tired . . . at least his legs were not tired . . . his shoulders and back were another matter.  ‘Waterdeep,’  Durindal thought, ‘so this is Waterdeep.  The city seems enormous!  The sooner I deliver this message the sooner I can complete my test.’  He was unsure of where to go exactly within the city to get to his destination, though he was early . . . he needed a guide.



			
				Pumbar said:
			
		

> "Excuse me, sir.  We are newly arrived in Waterdeep.  Could you tell us where we could find some Halfling Berry Pie?"




Durindal smiled warmly at the Halfling, who appeared somewhat self-important . . . at least from his stride. *“I’m sorry, young sir, I’ve just recently arrived in the city as well.  I am looking for a location as well, the Ethereal Pantheon tavern.  Perhaps we could work together and find both pie and my destination.  In fact, it may be that the tavern may have the pie you are looking for.”* Durindal finished, his voice deep and almost reverberating, though not actually loud in volume.



			
				Xuxia said:
			
		

> "Wigglesnout!  I told you it's not polite to Sniff Humans like that!  Even if they have Wings!"




Durindal flexed his shoulders and his feather ruffled, they had tickled for a moment.  Durindal merely he done the natural reaction to the sensation.  *“No harm done, young miss,”*  Durindal said, warmly.  He looked at the boar, then looked to the halfling and young woman. *“That is a fine steed you have there . . . .”* Durindal said, complimenting the two.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel[color=mediumturquoise said:
			
		

> Shariau & Ili’koa ~[/color]
> 
> The two of you have been drifting like the wind across the continent, blazing new trails for travel and commerce and spreading the word of Shaundakur. One night, however, Shariau has a dream.
> 
> ...




In the light of the day Shariau relates his dream to Ili'koa.

Something big is coming this way my friend.  It looks as if we can serve our Shaundalkur well by going to Waterdeep and finding this building.  Surely this is a sign of where we should travel to next

To you everything is a sign about where we should travel next!  I tell you, lets just leave this plane and go away.  let others worry about freeing these people from their doom.  If we go far enough away it will not affect us!  Ili'koa's disdain for Shariau's ideals coming through very clearly, Ili'koa began taking down the camp and preparing for the march.  Yet if I know you, we will go to find this trouble.  I tell you again, Shaundalkur has no need for us to free every slave we come across!

Getting ready for travel Shariau does not evem lookup before shouldering his pack and starting to walk

I tell you again my friend, how can a slave be free to travel when he is in bondage?  Surely Shaundalkur is served by us ensuring the ways are clear and open for all  and that all are free to make their way.  Come, we can make Waterdeep by tomorrow if we get going now.  I will conjure breakfast for us shortly , when we find a suitable spot to dedicate for this days travel.


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

Durindal said:
			
		

> *“I’m sorry, young sir, I’ve just recently arrived in the city as well.  I am looking for a location as well, the Ethereal Pantheon tavern.  Perhaps we could work together and find both pie and my destination.  In fact, it may be that the tavern may have the pie you are looking for.”* Durindal finished, his voice deep and almost reverberating, though not actually loud in volume.




_Yes, that's it!  That's exactly the kind of voice a Paladin is supposed to have!  It's a lot like Paladin Tiriak's voice!  I bet this guy's a Paladin too!_ *Coughing and clearing up his throat, Pumbar says, in a voice as deep and commanding as possible (though this too, seems quite silly coming from a Halfling)...*  "Why yes, Winged Sir, let us work together to pursue our goals to Mutual Satisfaction.  I am Pumbar, and this is Xuxia and Wigglesnout.  We are pleased to join with you on this Quest."

*Xuxia stifles a giggle, smiling adoringly at the little halfling.*  _A Quest for Pie!_



			
				Durindal said:
			
		

> *“That is a fine steed you have there . . . .”* Durindal said, complimenting the two.




At the compliment, Pumbar forgets all about his 'Paladin' act.  His eyes light up and he jumps about, saying, "He sure is!  Wigglesnout's the best mount in all of Toril!  He's super strong, and really Wise too, though not as Wise as Xuxia.  But Wigglesnout's only a Boar, and Xuxia's a Human, so it's not really Fair to compare the two like that!  I'm sorry Wigglesnout, that wasn't Fair, I don't know why I even said that!"   *Pumbar hugs Wigglesnout consolingly*

_And that,_ Xuxia thought, _is why I would follow Pumbar anywhere.  His love of Wigglesnout, and of me too, is always written so plainly on his face._   *Xuxia stands by Pumbar, smiling at the halfling as she pets Wigglesnout's side*


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*



			
				Pumbar said:
			
		

> "Why yes, Winged Sir, let us work together to pursue our goals to Mutual Satisfaction.  I am Pumbar, and this is Xuxia and Wigglesnout.  We are pleased to join with you on this Quest."




Durindal smiled at the halfling playing, and leaned in conspiratorially, *“In fact, I’m on a quest right now. . . .” * 



			
				Pumbar said:
			
		

> At the compliment, Pumbar forgets all about his 'Paladin' act.  His eyes light up and he jumps about, saying, "He sure is!  Wigglesnout's the best mount in all of Toril!  He's super strong, and really Wise too, though not as Wise as Xuxia.  But Wigglesnout's only a Boar, and Xuxia's a Human, so it's not really Fair to compare the two like that!  I'm sorry Wigglesnout, that wasn't Fair, I don't know why I even said that!"




*“I’m certain that Wigglesnout is as understanding as he is wise,”* Durindal offered.  *“Perhaps a reward to Wigglesnout might be in order – for him being so understanding – as soon as we find the tavern.”*

Durindal looked around for a guide to the city . . .


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2004)

*Amara ~*


			
				Amara said:
			
		

> "I need you to describe the one who paid you to deliver the note to my room, and also if you can remember, tell me exactly what he said."



"Umm..." he frowns, hard in thought. "He jus' told me to take this note to milady's room. He gave me six copper for doin' it, an it was jus' a note, so's I didn't see no wrong in it. He was tall, human methinks, with black hair. He wore a dark blue cloak, milady, so I wasn't seeing what he was wearin'. He had a holy symbol-lookin' necklace, tho' - it looked like..." the bell above the door jangled as someone entered the inn. "Well, it looked a little like the one she are wearin', but darker like. 'Twas almost tarnished. Did I do somethin' wrong?" He looks at you worriedly.

If you glance behind you, you will see two female gnomes enter the tavern - one dressed in blue & white cleric's vestments with a holy symbol you don't recognize right away, the other in attire dyed in jewel tones of emerald, topaz, and indigo with ruby embroidery.

*Pumbar & Xuxia ~*
You realize that although Paladin Tiriak had given you directions to his brother-in-law's inn, he had neglected to relate the inn's name - and you haven't heard of the "Ethereal Pantheon" inn that the winged man spoke of. 

*Quillia & Kosji ~*


			
				Quillia said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry to hear of your loss, I truly am Miria," Quillia says sympathetically as she steps into the Inn With No Name.



OOC: Oops! Correction - The inn had a sign carved in the likeness of a mage's tower with the words "Wizard Stone Inn" inscribed in the side.

Miria smiles sadly at you. "Thank you - it is appreciated from a fellow sister in the art. It is hard sometimes, but I just have to recall that he is safe in the hands of the Gods now."

The cleric glances about the inn, and heads for a table near to the bar, one of the three tables left empty. It is obviously nearing suppertime, as mouth-watering scents of roasting meat and cooking vegetables float from the kitchen. The common room is comfortably full without yet being crowded, and the murmur of conversation fills the air. Two waitresses are moving about the room, carrying platters of food and mugs of ale. There are a few people sitting at the bar nursing pints, and there is an elven lady wearing vibrant golden robes speaking with the barkeep and a young man who is obviously a blood relative to the barkeep.

*Shariau & Ili'koa ~*
Your traveling this day is surprisingly easy - the wind is at your back, the sun lights your path but is not overly warm, and the few individuals you meet on the road are friendly but do not hold up your travel. Indeed, the day seems perfect.

Near dusk, when you are looking for a campsite, you come across a small merchant caravan setting up camp in a alcove just off the road. "Hail, traveler!" One of the guards calls. He takes in your appearance, then notices your holy symbol. "Holy one," he bows, "please come and bless our camp and our travel on the morrow."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

"Shall we sup then, and give a toast to our loved ones?  Do you know of anything to recommend in this inn?" Quillia says, slowly heading over to one of the empty tables.  She curiously keeps an eye on the elven woman, as the outfit is a little ostentacious for an inn.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Durindal looked around for a guide to the city . . .



There are quite a few people rushing to and fro on what looks to be urgent business (at least by the measure of their stride), and the gate guards are busy handling a disagreement with a caravan that was attempting to enter the city before this set of gates close for the night. There are a few people standing in the square as you are, looking about as if trying to decide which way to go or looking for help. Slightly down the main street that leads from this square, you do notice a group of street urchins lounging about a street corner, once in a while verbally accosting passerby (although you can't quite hear what they are saying, none of the people they have spoken to seem angry). A contigent of roughly 6 guards are also approaching from that direction, appearing to ignore the street urchins and headed towards the mess of traffic at the gate.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Shall we sup then, and give a toast to our loved ones? Do you know of anything to recommend in this inn?" Quillia says, slowly heading over to one of the empty tables. She curiously keeps an eye on the elven woman, as the outfit is a little ostentacious for an inn.



Miria thinks for a moment. "The beef stew is good, and they also have this special vegetable roll that is absolutely surpurb! The cook is a mage, of course, and she can replicate nearly any seasoning you wish - she is just _so_ talented!" She smiles, her sorrow seemingly forgotten for the moment. "They also serve special dishes for most familiars - just request what you want, Red Arrow with No Bow, and they will probably make it for you." She looks back at Quillia. "They also have a full cellar of fine wines from several different races, and it is so fun to try new foods and drinks!" She waves over a waitress and orders the vegetable roll with Kara-Tur seasoning, and a moderate elven wine. The waitress nods and looks at you with a friendly smile, empty platter balanced with one hand.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 29, 2004)

"A bowl of fruits, and perhaps a white wine to accompany them?  Not too sweet, mind you."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 29, 2004)

Amara reasures the boy, "You did nothing wrong." She hands him a gold coin. "Thank you for your answers."

Amara will turn and walk towards the two gnomes. As she approaches she'll say "Excuse me", to gain their attention. Looking at the gnome with the symbol she'll say, "Forgive my curiousity, but that symbol you wear around your neck, what does it represent?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Miria thinks for a moment. "The beef stew is good, and they also have this special vegetable roll that is absolutely surpurb! The cook is a mage, of course, and she can replicate nearly any seasoning you wish - she is just _so_ talented!" She smiles, her sorrow seemingly forgotten for the moment. "They also serve special dishes for most familiars - just request what you want, Red Arrow with No Bow, and they will probably make it for you." She looks back at Quillia. "They also have a full cellar of fine wines from several different races, and it is so fun to try new foods and drinks!" She waves over a waitress and orders the vegetable roll with Kara-Tur seasoning, and a moderate elven wine. The waitress nods and looks at you with a friendly smile, empty platter balanced with one hand.



  "I think I'll go with the vegetable roll myself, those sound very excellent.  And if they have any Lantanese wine, I wouldn't say no!"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2004)

The waitress takes your orders (not even looking surprised at the order from Kosji) and heads towards the bar as the elven woman walks towards the table. 

Miria looks up at Amara's question. "This?" She touches her holy symbol and smiles. "Why, this is the symbol of the Lady of Magic, the Goddess Mystra. My chosen Goddess. Would you like to hear of her worship? Please, sit!" She grins widely and leaps up to pull another chair up to the table.


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

Pumbar scrunches up his face for a moment, a sure sign that he is deep in thought.  Then, with a cheerful "Aha!  Come on, Xuxia!", Pumbar mounts Wigglesnout.  As Xuxia is climbing up after him, Pumbar tells the big human "Wait here, Winged Sir!  We'll be right back!"

Pumbar spurs Wigglesnout on, who takes off like a bolt through the crowded city streets [Riding Defensively, Speed 100 ft], using his Halfling Outrider training to easily dodge passersby.  He follows the directions given by Paladin Tiriak.  Arriving at the inn, Pumbar reads the name of the inn from the sign, before leaping off his mount [Leap from Saddle] to land by the door.  Entering the inn, he asks the first serving boy or girl he sees, "Excuse me, do you serve Halfling Berry Pie here?"

Pumbar thanks the waiter before dashing out the door, mounting Wigglesnout, and returning to the strange winged humanoid, the one on a Quest.  [Hopefully with both the name of the inn and the answer to whether they serve Halfling Berry Pie there or not!]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

People dodge from Wigglesnout's path, in one case nearly diving from the street even though you are certain that Wigglesnout was nowhere _near_ close to hitting him.

The inn's sign is in the shape of a cloud, with the name "Ethereal Pantheon" written on it in script. The startled serving boy cleaning a table near the door shakes his head negatively to your question about Halfling Berry Pie.

After you thank him and start towards the door, he calls after you, "Try at the Halfling's Burrow on Market Street!"


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

Pumbar rushes back to the Winged Human, but a little slower due to Xuxia's urging.  Arriving back at the gates, Pumbar says, "Good news, Sir Winged Knight!  They might have Halfling Berry Pie on Market Street, at the Halfling's Burrow!  Let us go seek that out and finish our Quest!"

_Strange, the Winged Knight isn't as excited about the news as I thought he might be..._

"Er, and we also located the Ethereal Pantheon," adds Xuxia, nudging Pumbar.

"Oh that!  Yeah, it's Paladin Tiriak's brother-in-law's place,"  Pumbar says, clearly not interested in that bit of trivia, and not bothering to explain who Paladin Tiriak is to the big Winged Human.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 30, 2004)

Amara will accept the invitation and sit down to listen about Mystra.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Amara will accept the invitation and sit down to listen about Mystra.



You will learn that Mystra is the Goddess of Magic for this Prime, and that she is widely worshipped by those humans who use arcane magics and some few of the other races. She is benevolent and wise, according to the gnome, and maintaining the balance of magic and it's use is one of the main functions of the clergy. You suspect that some of what the cleric is telling you may be her own view on the church's dogma, but the core is most likely true. The first 15 minutes of lecture seem to be all told in one breath, interrupted only by the arrival of the meal that the two (three, actually, as you notice a pseudodragon peeking out of a pocket on the second gnome's vest).

As the plates and glasses are set down on the table (the waitress even sets one where the pseudodragon could reach it), the cleric stops and smiles. "Oh, I am so sorry! I didn't introduce myself - my name is Miria, and this is my new friends, Quillia and the Stormblood, the Far Flyer, the Red Arrow with No Bow." She recites the titles as if they had been memorized. She smiles at all three of you proudly.

"Oh, but do you have any questions about Mystra? I'm afraid that I haven't given you a chance to say anything! I have a bad habit of doing that, my mentor at the temple always says that I need to slow down and allow other people to speak up and that I don't always need to say everything - I should think of other's feelings too."


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

Durindal was a bit startled at the way the trio had darted off, and a little amazed at their boundless energy.  He thought it might be good to interact with someone not so interested in war, and fighting.  While waiting, Durindal checked over his weapons and equipment, staying out of the way of passers by.



			
				Pumbar said:
			
		

> Arriving back at the gates, Pumbar says, "Good news, Sir Winged Knight!  They might have Halfling Berry Pie on Market Street, at the Halfling's Burrow!  Let us go seek that out and finish our Quest!"




*"Umm . . . ,"* Durindal started to speak about his quest, but . . .



			
				Xuxia and Pumbar said:
			
		

> "Er, and we also located the Ethereal Pantheon," adds Xuxia, nudging Pumbar. "Oh that!  Yeah, it's Paladin Tiriak's brother-in-law's place,"  Pumbar says. . .




*"Well, that is excellent news, then," * Durindal spoke with some relief.  *"Perhaps we could get some halfling berry pie before you show me to the Ethereal Pantheon Inn."*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 30, 2004)

Amara will introduce herself to the two gnomes and pseudodragon. "I am Amara Sîrfalas."

_This Mira seems like an honest sort_, Amara thinks.

"I am a seeker of magical lore", she'll tell Mira. "I found a note under the door to my room that said if I was interested in new magics I should be at the Ethereal Pantheon tavern tomorrow at sundown. I asked the innkeeper who left the note, and found out that whoever it was wore the same holy symbol that you do, though more tarnished. This is why I approached you; to learn more about the symbol you wear."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

"New magics?" Quillia says, perking up.  "I also seek the mysteries of magic, Amara.  I don't suppose your note indicated what kind of magics they were seeking to teach?"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 30, 2004)

"No, the note didn't say", Amara replies to Quillia's question. "Its all very mysterious. Just enough information to grab my attention, and make me wonder."

She smiles.

"Which is why come tomorrow evening I shall go to the Ethereal Pantheon tavern."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

"If you wouldn't mind, Kosji and I wouldn't mind tagging along.  Though I wonder...  Miria, perhaps I'm just being a bit paranoid, but is there any kind of 'dark side' to Mystra's faith?  I mean, perhaps a tarnished holy symbol is just because the fellow hasn't had time to polish it as of late, but perhaps it could be something else?  I've just had some bad experiences in the past," Quillia says, stroking Kosji's head.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2004)

_No cleric lets his symbol go dirty unless he's in mortal peril.  If he had the time to write notes, he had the time to clean it.  Something is amiss.  When we go to this inn, I will search it ahead of time._


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

"New magics are always of interest to Mystra's church," Miria agrees. "But a tarnished holy symbol..." She frowns suddenly and clasps her own holy symbol for reassurance. "No, there is no 'dark side' to Mystra's worship... not really..." she trails off and takes a nervous sip of wine and looks down at her plate, not making eye contact.

Poking at her food with her fork, she continues. "There are those who don't recognize Mystra in her current incarnation... They hold to the incarnation of Mystra that existed before the Time of Troubles, when the Gods walked the earth. The former incarnation of Mystra was far more neutral when it came to the application of magics; she would promote good and evil uses alike. Some of the previous Mystarian clerics and followers turned away from the current Mystra. Oftentimes, they let their holy symbols tarnish as a show of neglect of the current incarnation of the Goddess. But the Time of Troubles was long ago, and most of them were thought to have come around to the current faith, or... or to have been turned to some other God."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2004)

_Another god such as Azuth?  Or do you mean the Mistress of Hiding in Dark Places so her Betters Can't Hurt Her?_

OOC: Quillia will know that Kosji is slightly superstitious, and doesn't like naming evil deities, but hides this with deprecating epithets like the above, used for Shar.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

"Mistress of hiding in dark places so her betters can't hurt her?" Miria looks confused. "Some turned to Azuth, some to..." she fidgits, "...darker Gods."

OOC: It is a fairly commonly held belief among the educated in the Realms that Gods can hear every time that their name or one of their commonly held titles is spoken, and will listen to the next sentence or two spoken - or the entire conversation if it interests them. So, Kosji's superstition when it comes to evil dieties is not terribly uncommon.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2004)

_We are, I presume, talking about the one who is rather unfond of her sister the moon?_


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> _We are, I presume, talking about the one who is rather unfond of her sister the moon?_



"Yes - She Who Cannot Be Named." Miria is a very much subdued copy of her normal self. She utters a small prayer to Mystra.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 30, 2004)

Amara looks interested.

"There are multiple gods of magic here?", she asks. "Interesting. How do they relate to one another?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2004)

_Azuth is Mystra's subordinate, and has domain only over the magic of arcanists.  Other deities attempt to usurp Mystra's power, with varying degrees of success._


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Well, that is excellent news, then," * Durindal spoke with some relief.  *"Perhaps we could get some halfling berry pie before you show me to the Ethereal Pantheon Inn."*





“Great!” Pumbar says, glad to see the Winged Human has finally come to his senses.  “Let’s go!”  Pumbar looks around the gate area, before spotting the bunch of street urchins.  Riding up, he says "Hail young Ladies and Gents!  Could you tell us how to get to the Halfling's Burrow on Market Street?  Do you like pie?  Have you ever tried Halfling Berry Pie?  Is it true you can get Halfling Berry Pie there?  How come you're hanging out on the street here?  Are you good at skipping stones?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Pumbar said:
			
		

> "Hail young Ladies and Gents! Could you tell us how to get to the Halfling's Burrow on Market Street? Do you like pie? Have you ever tried Halfling Berry Pie? Is it true you can get Halfling Berry Pie there? How come you're hanging out on the street here? Are you good at skipping stones?"



The street urchins (most of them human, although one or two look to have elven blood somewhere back in their parentage) stare wide-eyed at Wigglesnout for a few moments, then you are barraged with questions (drowning out everything after 'Do you like pie'). "Does he talk? Can I pet him? Does he bite? Can I have a ride? Does he have a family?..." One boy, who looks a bit older than the rest, pushes his way to the front of the group. "I can 'elp ya find Market Street, sir - for some coppers." He gives you a gap-toothed grin. "We're guides to the city."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Miria nods at Kosji's telepathic words and looks back at Amara. "Azuth also has subordinates who report to Him - and thus, indirectly, Mystra. Also, Mystra is primarily a human Goddess (though many members of other races worship Her), so other pantheons have dieties of magic as well. But of them all, Mystra is the most powerful." Miria whispers another quiet prayer. "I could introduce you to my mentor in the church here, if you wish - she would be able to explain more than me."


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*



			
				Pumbar said:
			
		

> “Great!” Pumbar says, glad to see the Winged Human has finally come to his senses.  “Let’s go!”




Durindal made certain all of his gear was in place . . . and away from prying fingers.  He followed close behind Wigglesnout and off to one side.  He kept his silence and kept an eye on his surroundings . . . the large city made him nervous after so many years at the temple.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 31, 2004)

Amara smiles at Miria's invitation to speak with her mentor in the church.

"That might be an interesting way to spend tomorrow before I go to the Ethereal Pantheon Tavern."

She turns to Quillia. 

"I'd be delighted to have you and your friend come along tomorrow evening. The more the merrier. And if it turns out there's trouble, another spellcaster at my side would be welcome."


----------



## Ghostknight (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Shariau & Ili'koa ~*
> Your traveling this day is surprisingly easy - the wind is at your back, the sun lights your path but is not overly warm, and the few individuals you meet on the road are friendly but do not hold up your travel. Indeed, the day seems perfect.
> 
> Near dusk, when you are looking for a campsite, you come across a small merchant caravan setting up camp in a alcove just off the road. "Hail, traveler!" One of the guards calls. He takes in your appearance, then notices your holy symbol. "Holy one," he bows, "please come and bless our camp and our travel on the morrow."




Greetings to you and your camp.  I offer Shaundalkur's blessings to all traveller's.

Entering the camp, Shariau bows to the guard.  I am Shariau, devout of Shaundalkur.  I thank you for your hpspitality on the road.  I give blessings to you and all within this encampment.  Let all who wish to be especially blessed help me to gather together a cairn of stones to mark this occassion and serve as a shrine to Shaundalkur this night!

With that he bows to all present and starts gathering stones, assisted by Ili'koa.  (Who is trying to remain inconspicuous to avoid too many questions, keeping the hood of his robe low over his face).

When it is done he will offer a blessing on the shrine and seek out the caravan master to greet him.  

That night he will share a meal with the common travellers and bless the caravan in the morning, offering further prayers at the shrine built now.

ooc Busy castigating myself for being silly ...  If the dream was clear enough in the morning he will pray for a Greater teleport spell in the morning (instead of the Mordenkainen's mansion) and teleport to the building in his dreams instead of walking to Waterdeep.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> ooc Busy castigating myself for being silly ... If the dream was clear enough in the morning he will pray for a Greater teleport spell in the morning (instead of the Mordenkainen's mansion) and teleport to the building in his dreams instead of walking to Waterdeep.



You believe the dream was clear enough to place the two of you in the street outside the building.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 1, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> You believe the dream was clear enough to place the two of you in the street outside the building.




Great, then in the morning I will pray for Teleport without error instead of Mordenkainen's magnificent mansion and teleport to outside the building (hoping it actually exists!), taking Ili'koa along of course!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Amara, Quillia, & Kosji:*

Miria smiles. "Great! I will escort you there tomorrow - what time would you like me to be here? I think you will get along terrific with her. She is such a nice person! I think that you are nice, too." It seems as if an overcast has slipped from Miria, and it is obvious that she has put the thought of those who have turned away from Mystra behind her.

She raises her glass. "A toast! To companions, friends, and loved ones gone, but not forgotten. May they rest easy in the arms of the Gods."

*Durindal, Pumbar, & Xuxia:*

The boy leads you among a twisting maze of streets until you reach a street with open-air markets along either side, with a few permanent buildings scattered about. It was more of a market square than a street, really. Several inns and taverns are clustered to the south of the square, and the street urchin points to one in the middle. There is a plain engraved sign proclaiming this as the "Halfling's Burrow".


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Shariau & Ili'koa:*

That night, you have another dream.

This dream seems to start right where the last one left off. Once again, you are standing outside of the building. The door opens, and you move inside. The common room is nearly full, but once again, the people are blurred and it is impossible to see details. As you look about, though, you realize that there are several people in the inn whom you can see clearly, if you focus on them. Once you realize this, the dream ends and you awake. 

If pressed to recall, you only remember these details about the individuals:
There was an elven woman with long unbound hair, wearing bright robes.
There was an gnome woman with her hair in a bun, wearing jewel-toned clothing.
With the gnome, there was a pseudodragon wearing a cloak, headband, and some rings.
There was a halfling wearing thick hide armor, standing next to a dire boar wearing two saddles.
On the other side of the dire boar stood a slender human girl wearing green hide armor.
There was a winged human wearing a shining breastplate.

The dream has the same quality as the last, and holds with it a certainty that you need to seek out these people.

You cast the spell successfully and appear in front of the building from your dream.

It is indeed in the middle of a large city that you confirm as Waterdeep after a quick glance around (and from the scent of the sea). It is a busy morning, and the streets are bustling with traffic. If you look up, you can see that the name of the building from your dream is the Ethereal Pantheon Inn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Amara, Quillia, & Kosji:*
> 
> Miria smiles. "Great! I will escort you there tomorrow - what time would you like me to be here? I think you will get along terrific with her. She is such a nice person! I think that you are nice, too." It seems as if an overcast has slipped from Miria, and it is obvious that she has put the thought of those who have turned away from Mystra behind her.
> 
> She raises her glass. "A toast! To companions, friends, and loved ones gone, but not forgotten. May they rest easy in the arms of the Gods."



  *Quillia raises her own cup of wine.*

"May they rest," she says with a sad smile, and takes a sip.  Idly she twists her fingers and creates a little fish made of rainbow light, and sends it swimming through Kosji's scales, leaping over his horns, swimming across the table and onto Amara's cup, where it seems to be splashing in the wine.

[OOC - _prestidigitation_, just for fun.]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 1, 2004)

Amara raises her cup.

"May they find peace."

She smiles at the antics of the fish in her cup.

Turning to Mira, Amara says, " How about meeting here at 11 tomorrow morning?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

Miria _oohhs_ at the fish, then nods to Amara. "That would be great!" She finishes her meal quickly and pays for hers, Quillia's, and Kosji's. "I have to go back to the temple now - it was very nice meeting you all!" She stands and smiles. "See you tomorrow!" She dashes out the door, book clutched in hand.


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2004)

*Durindal Si'Tempus*



> There is a plain engraved sign proclaiming this as the "Halfling's Burrow".




Durindal was pleased with the efficiency of the journey to the ‘Halfling’s Burrow’ and decided that the young boy should be rewarded for his efforts.  He reached into his small change pouch and withdrew a silver penny, tossing it to the boy.

*“My thanks on a swift and accurate journey, young sir,”* Durindal commented to the boy.  *“We may have need to leave to return to another inn in a little while.  If you stick around, we would be happy to have you guide us there as well.”*

Durindal glanced around, his warrior instincts trying to remain alert, and looked for anyone taking an interest in their arrival.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2004)

Durindal said:
			
		

> *“My thanks on a swift and accurate journey, young sir,”* Durindal commented to the boy.  *“We may have need to leave to return to another inn in a little while.  If you stick around, we would be happy to have you guide us there as well.”*
> 
> Durindal glanced around, his warrior instincts trying to remain alert, and looked for anyone taking an interest in their arrival.




Pumbar smiles at the Winged Knight.  The Winged Knight had seemed a little suspicous of the boy at first, but Pumbar was glad he was warming up to him.

"Wait here guys!"  Pumbar goes to the Halfling's Burrow and purchases some pies.  He'll purchase a pie for himself and Xuxia, one for Wigglesnout, one for the Winged Knight, one for Paladin Tiriak, one for his brother-in-law, one for the serving boy at the Etherial Pantheon who helped him, three more for the staff at the Etherial Pantheon, and several for the street urchins [How many urchins were there?].  Coming out with a stack of pies, Pumbar says to the boy "Hi, I'm Pumbar, here's a pie for you.  I hope you like pie!  What's your name?"

With Wigglesnout loaded up with pies, he'll return to the Gate area and distribute some to the rest of the street urchins before heading to the Etherial Pantheon to meet Paladin Tiriak for dinner.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 2, 2004)

> It is indeed in the middle of a large city that you confirm as Waterdeep after a quick glance around (and from the scent of the sea). It is a busy morning, and the streets are bustling with traffic. If you look up, you can see that the name of the building from your dream is the Ethereal Pantheon Inn.




Well Ili'koa my friend, it seems my dream has led us here, and pointed out those we should seek out.  Let us hope they are inside, or we shall wait until they appear - Just as Shariau did when waiting for a guide to the roads to nowhere

So saying he walks to the doors of the inn, carefully avoiding the traffic and people around him (and ignoring any stares there sudden arrival may have caused), and enters.  Looking at those present to see if any from his dream are present.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

*Durindal ~*



			
				Durindal said:
			
		

> *“My thanks on a swift and accurate journey, young sir,”* Durindal commented to the boy. *“We may have need to leave to return to another inn in a little while. If you stick around, we would be happy to have you guide us there as well.”*



The boy gives a gap-toothed grin as the coin vanishes into his clothing. "Thank'ee, milord! I will wait!"

You look around and notice several people paying close attention to both you and Wigglesnout - but then again, a winged man standing near the giant boar is quite a sight. The halfling and human girl are nearly unnoticable beside that sight.

However, you don't _believe_ that anyone is paying you any more sinister attention. With as many people on this street (shopping, haggling, racing to get that final purchase) it is difficult to tell.

*Pumbar ~*

You remember there being about 7 street urchins, so you purchase a total of 17 pies. Fortunately, there were several made, so you only have to wait 20 minutes for the last few to be done. Emptying the inn's stock of pies, you load them on Wigglesnout and walk back over to the boy.



			
				Pumbar said:
			
		

> "Hi, I'm Pumbar, here's a pie for you. I hope you like pie! What's your name?"



"It's for me?" The boy practically snatches it out of your hand and greedily starts eating. "Thank'ee!" He mumbles through a mouthful of pie. "S'good." He swallows. "My name is Tuar - who are all those for?" He points at the pile of pies on Wigglesnout.

*Shariau ~*

There are a few unpleasant looks from individuals whom you just _*popped*_ in front of, but they quickly adjust their course and pass you by. You enter the inn, and glance around. There are only a few people in the common room this early in the morning, but you can smell breakfast cooking (which hopefully indicates that more people will be arriving). Unfortunately, neither the drunken old man sitting in a corner, nor the wealthy-looking human teamster wearing drab robes, nor the elven trader wearing light brown clothing match your memories of the dream.

A man walks out from the kitchen and calls out to you, "Please, have a seat - would you like to order, or can I just get you two a drink?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Shariau ~*
> 
> A man walks out from the kitchen and calls out to you, "Please, have a seat - would you like to order, or can I just get you two a drink?"




Sighing that life is never as easy as it should be Shariau turns to the man.

I will have breakfast.  Lots of it.  Oh, and bring a mug of mulled ale and a bowl of clean water.

Without waiting for an answer Shariau heads for a table from which he can watch the door to the inn.

Ili'koa turns to the man and gives him a wide grin.I too will have breakfast.  Make mine porridge and a steak, very rare.  With a low chuckle he takes off his cloak and goes to sit to the side of Shariau, laying his sword in easy reach against the wall next to him.

Really my friend, was there any need to discomfort the poor man like that?  This is a resting place for travellers after all and thus within the purview of Shandakur!  With a slight shaking of his head Shaundakur divests himself of his sword, hanging it off the back of his chair so he can relax comfortably while waiting for breakfast.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 4, 2004)

Tuar said:
			
		

> "It's for me?" The boy practically snatches it out of your hand and greedily starts eating. "Thank'ee!" He mumbles through a mouthful of pie. "S'good." He swallows. "My name is Tuar - who are all those for?" He points at the pile of pies on Wigglesnout.




Pumbar nods gravely.  "These are not just ordinary pies!  They are the goal of a sacred quest.  So they are very special.  Plus, they are Halfling Berry Pies!  I'm going to give some to your friends, and some more to some other friends."

Leaning in conspiratorially, Pumbar adds "I find that most people like pie."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

*Shariau ~*

The man confirms your orders and heads back into the kitchen. A few moments later, a serving boy comes out with a bowl of clean, cool water and two mugs of mulled ale - apparently it was assumed that Ili'koa would be drinking that as well. "Your meals will be out shortly. Is there anything else we can help you with, Wanderer?" He is very polite, eyeing your holy symbol with something close to reverence and bowing to both of you. "Would you need a guide around the city?"

*Pumbar & Durindal ~*

The boy is quite happy when he learns that some of the pies are for his friends. He leads the three of you, and Wigglesnout loaded down with pies, back to where you met him. He happily offers to accompany you to the Ethereal Pantheon inn.

When you arrive at the inn, it is very swiftly closing to darkness. The common room is only about half-full, even though it is a only a little past suppertime.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

*Amara, Quillia, & Kosji ~*

Quillia & Kosji can easily find a room for the night at the Wizard's Stone, where Amara is staying and where you are currently eating dinner. The night passes, and in the morning you are ready and in the common room at 11:00, waiting for Miria. However, 11 changes to high noon without any sign of the gnome priestess.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

_Hmmm... rather impolite to leave us alone now isn't it?_ Quillia muses.  _Kosji, I'm going to wait another half-hour, and if she isn't here, I'm going to leave a message with the barkeeper and go find something to do before we go to the Ethereal Pantheon._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

_She didn't seem the impolite sort.  You don't think something's happened to her, do you?_


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

Durindal took a smell of the air near the pies and told Pumbar, *"The pies smell quite good.  I look forward to eating one when we reach the Ethereal Pantheon."*

Durindal made polite conversation with the boy and Pumbar and Xuxia, including the question, *"So, what brings the two, I mean three (indicating Wigglesnout) to this city?"*

When they arrive at the Inn, Durindal looked around throught the common room, looking for the innkeeper.  Since this was where he was to deliver the message, Durindal wanted to get a room in this inn to rest and refresh himself.  The road dust hung heavy on his wings.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

*Quillia, female gnome wizard*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> _She didn't seem the impolite sort.  You don't think something's happened to her, do you?_



  *Quillia winces.*

_Now that's not a pleasent thought.  Let me ask,_ she thinks, and then goes over to the bar.  She waits until the barkeeper has a free moment and then asks him a question.

"Pardon me, but I was wondering if you or any of your staff has seen Miria today?  The gnome cleric of Mystra I supped with yesterday?  Has she been around at all or left any messages?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 5, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Shariau ~*
> color=yellow] "Your meals will be out shortly. Is there anything else we can help you with, Wanderer?"[/color] He is very polite, eyeing your holy symbol with something close to reverence and bowing to both of you. "Would you need a guide around the city?"




Smiling Shariau looks at the boy.  No need for a guide.  I will be staying here for a while.  I am looking for some people.  They should be coming here soon.  in the meantime, if there are any travellers or merchants needing the blessings of Shaundalkur, let me know.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 5, 2004)

*Shariau ~ *
The serving boy nods. "If you should happen to need anything, milords, my name is Jessie." He starts cleaning tables.

You spend most of the day in the inn. Although people come and go, and once in a while someone asks your blessing on their travel, there are no new developments. About suppertime, however, Shariau notices several of the individuals from his dream enter the inn. The winged human enters, followed by the two individuals you had seen standing next to the dire boar (both carrying what appears to be a pile of pies). The human looks around, then spots the innkeeper behind the bar. The halfling and human girl turn as a heavily-armored older man wearing a holy symbol of Helm calls out to them.

*Durindal ~ *
The common room is about half-full. There is a human paladin of Helm, a table with what appears to be a merchant with his bodyguards, a table with three clerics wearing blue, white, and grey robes respectively, and a table with two men wearing traveling clothes - one man with dusky brown hair and a hawk-like nose, the other being tall and thin, with yellow eyes.
You locate the innkeeper as he stands up from behind the bar and calls back into the kitchen. He hands a bottle that he had apparently retrieved from behind the bar to a child who dashes out of the kitchen door, then back inside. Seeing new patrons, he smiles and calls out to the three of you. "Lathlander's Blessings on you and welcome! Please take a seat. What can I get for you?"

*Pumbar ~*
The two of you follow Durindal into the inn's common room, carrying lots of pies. As the two of you step in, you hear Paladin Tierak's voice: "Pumbar and Xuxia! Welcome."

[OOC: I assume that Wigglesnout didn't come in, as it would be difficult to fit him through the doorway and between the tables.]

*Quillia, Amara, & Kosji ~*
The barkeeper frowns in thought. "Naw, can't says that I have. That'un is usually in for breakfast, wonder wha' be keepin' her." He glances at the table that you had left, and where Amara is currently sitting. "Didn' I overhear the three," he corrects himself, glancing at Kosji, "four of ya makin' plans for this morn?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 5, 2004)

_Something has gone wrong,_ Kosji thinks to Quillia, as he climbs out of the pocket and onto her shoulder.  To the bartender, _Where does Miria take residence?_


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 7, 2004)

Amara will join Quillia and Kosji at the bar.

"Perhaps we should go to her temple. Her mentor might know where she is", she says.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 7, 2004)

*Amara, Quillia, & Kosji ~*

The bartender looks a bit startled at Kosji's words in his mind; although it is obvious he is used to mages and their familiars in his inn, he doesn't appear comfortable with them _talking_ to him.

"Aye, 'er temple would be a good place to look. That be where them clerics of the Lady o' Magic live. It be only five blocks away...." He gives you directions. "I be telling 'er, should she show up, where'n you've gone."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 7, 2004)

_Then we shall go there now._ Not waiting for Quillia or Amara to follow, Kosji takes off towards the temple.  Once there, he begins swooping around, mentally drilling the priests for information while looking for Miria.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 7, 2004)

Amara will follow Kosji to the temple of Mystra. Once there, she will watch, and let Kosji question the priests.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 7, 2004)

Shariau calls Jessie over to the table

Jessie, I need you to carry a message for me.  Please go and invite those people to me table with Shaundalkur's blessing.  Tell them I wish to talk to them.  He points the people from his dream out to Jessie.

Ili, help me add some tables here to make space for our guests.  I told you my dream was sent by Shaundalkur, and now both the building and the people from it are here!  Standing he adds another table and chairs to his, helped by Ili'koa.

So, how do you know this is just not an elaborate trap?  You kow that there are those in Unther and Mulhorand who have objected to your slave freeing exploits!  He carefully straps his sword back on and takes position behind Shariau from where he can react quickly You believe in divine providence, I am going to make sure you don;t loose your head!


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*



			
				Bartender said:
			
		

> Seeing new patrons, he smiles and calls out to the three of you. "Lathlander's Blessings on you and welcome! Please take a seat. What can I get for you?"




Durindal looked around for an open table suitable for three or more and made his way to it.  Smiling in greeting to the bartender, Durindal replied, *"I would be interested in a room for the evening, and the opportunity to speak with the proprietor at some point this evening, privately if I may.  Perhaps a stout ale if you would as well."*

Durindal looked to Xuxia and Pumbar to see what they wanted as well. . . .


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2004)

As Pumbar approaches the Etherial Pantheon, and gets closer to where Paladin Tiriak might be, his demeanor changes, and he starts acting much more _serious_, and more _Paladin-like_.  It's hard to tell if Pumbar really wants to act like a Human Paladin of Helm, or he just enjoys pretending.  He does seem quite _serious_ though.

Pumbar really wanted a mug of warm milk, sweetened with some halfling spices, but when Durindal orders a stout ale, Pumbar says, in a deep, serious voice. "Yes, an ale!  Stout, sir Bartender.  Very stout!"

Xuxia asks for some wine, or perhaps a kir.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

*Quillia bustles along to the temple of Mystra, and mentally calls Kosji once she gets in range.*

_Slow down Kosji!  No need to scare them with your frightening appearance and fierce claws.  Come, we can ask questions together,_ she calls.

*Once they're in the temple proper, Quillia will look for a free priest or acolyte.*

"Hello!  My name is Quillia Yrtree Alamble and this is Amara.  We're looking for the priestess Miria.  Is she in or do you know where she might be?" Quillia asks politely.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 8, 2004)

*Amara, Quillia, & Kosji ~*
Kosji flies to the temple shortly followed by Amara and Quillia. The whitewashed temple doors are closed, but Kosji manages to find an open window and slink inside. He doesn't see Miria anywhere at first, and the entry area is strangely deserted, with only a few acolytes waiting to greet those who enter the temple of the Lady of Mysteries. The acolytes look startled as he quizzes them, then one lifts her arm for Kosji to land on should he wish. "I know where she that you seek is," she smiles up at him. "But I think you should speak with her mentor Anatasia..." Kosji senses that she is worried and disturbed about something.

She turns and starts to walk back towards the Sanctuary when the doors open and Quillia and Amara enter, greeted by another acolyte. When the acolyte hears that the newcomers were looking for Miria as well, she will pause and call out to them. "I am escorting this red one to her mentor - I can escort you as well." When Quillia and Amara get closer to her, she bows to them and continues walking towards the Sanctuary. To both Quillia and Amara she seems calm and collected.

You actually pass the Sanctuary and enter a hallway that leads away to the left. Passing the open doors, you can see that there are many priests in the Sanctuary, all praying - most in groups of two or three, some alone, and one large group, led in prayer by an older man. The Sanctuary is bright, overly so, and it seems that the magical lights on the walls have been doubled, and the very air seems to be scintillating with an overabundance of magic. As far as Quillia knows, it is not a Mystrian holy day.

The acolyte leads you to a plain door shortly down the hall and knocks lightly. At a query from within, she answers, "There are visitors enquiring about Miria." After a moment, the door opens, revealing a tall human woman wearing robes of blue and white, with a bright silver holy symbol. She has long dark hair and her eyes are green with striking golden speckles in the iris. "Please, honored guests, enter," she says. The acolyte bows and closes the door behind the last of you. The priestess sits in a comfortable padded chair, and gestures Amara and Quillia to take another chair or the couch as desired. She smiles at Kosji. "You must be the ones that Miria had wanted me to meet today. I am sorry that I could not get you a message, but..." she sighs, "forgive me for the insult, but it was not high on my list of priorities today after the events of last night. I had been planning on sending one of the other acolytes over to the inn, but it slipped my mind. Allow me to introduce myself - my name is Ariel Stareyes."

*Durindal, Pumbar, & Shariau ~*
Jessie looks up at Shariau's call. "I will at once, holy one." He bows and walks toward Durindal, Pumbar, and Xuxia.

The bartender nods to Durindal. "I am the owner, and I will be glad to speak with you after the dinner rush when I have more time - if you would be so kind as to wait." He starts making the drinks the three of you ordered. 

Durindal strides towards a table after placing his order, only to be intercepted by a young man. The boy looks between the three of you and bows. "Please, sirs and madam, I am bid to offer Shaundalkur's blessing on you three, and invite you to speak with Shaundalkur's priest." He points to the side where two men are arranging tables.

Pumbar notices Paladin Tiriak rise from the table and walk towards he and Xuxia. "My friends - what are all the pies for?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 8, 2004)

_The events of last night?_ At the implication of danger, Kosji darts back to Quillia's shoulder, long neck whipping back and forth as he scans the area for threats to his mistress.  _What happened last night?_


----------



## silentspace (Jun 13, 2004)

Pumbar jumps to his feet and addresses the paladin.  "Greetings Sir Tiriak!"   Pointing up at the pies on the bar, he says "Do you mean the Halfling Berry Pies?  The ones right there?  Those are for desert.  One of them is for you, and one for your brother in law too.  And one of them is for Paladin Durindal here.  I helped him on a Quest earlier today."  He pauses a moment, and adds.  "But they could also be eaten at any time, not just for desert.  For example, they make excellent snacks.  Sir Tiriak, do you like pie?  If you don't, perhaps tomorrow I can find cakes.  We have a guide now.  He might know something about cake."


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2004)

bartender said:
			
		

> "I am the owner, and I will be glad to speak with you after the dinner rush when I have more time - if you would be so kind as to wait." He starts making the drinks the three of you ordered.




Durindal nodded in understanding, comfortable in the knowledge that he was a day ahead of his expected arrival . . . so delaying a while longer did not matter.



			
				boy said:
			
		

> "Please, sirs and madam, I am bid to offer Shaundalkur's blessing on you three, and invite you to speak with Shaundalkur's priest."




Durindal looked to Pumbar and Xuxia first to determine what action they would take.  He tried to remember who Shaundalkur was and what his or her domain was.  After a moment, Durindal nodded, *"Very well, I can spare some time to speak." * 

Durindal looked to Pumbar and smiling, said, *"Though I intend to have pie as well."*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 15, 2004)

"Yes, what happened last night?", Amara asks the priestess, echoing Kosji's question. "Is Miria well?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2004)

*Armara, Quillia, Kosji ~* 

Ariel's smile fades. "Miria is resting - she is exhausted." The priestess eyes the three of you, apparently sizing you up. Making a decision, she nods and continues. "We here in the temple were attacked last night by followers of several dark gods, including more than one who wore the tarnished symbol that Miria mentioned to you. She is doing well, and will probably be up and about tomorrow. Until then... she should not be disturbed, as she would not stay in bed otherwise." Ariel smiles at the gnome's antics. "Forgive me, for I have little time... Miria said you had some questions... please ask them."

*Pumbar, Durindal, Shariau ~*



			
				Pumbar said:
			
		

> Pumbar jumps to his feet and addresses the paladin. "Greetings Sir Tiriak!" Pointing up at the pies on the bar, he says "Do you mean the Halfling Berry Pies? The ones right there? Those are for desert. One of them is for you, and one for your brother in law too. And one of them is for Paladin Durindal here. I helped him on a Quest earlier today." He pauses a moment, and adds. "But they could also be eaten at any time, not just for desert. For example, they make excellent snacks. Sir Tiriak, do you like pie? If you don't, perhaps tomorrow I can find cakes. We have a guide now. He might know something about cake."



Paladin Tiriak smiles at Pumbar and bows in a courtly manner to Xuxia. He nods in greeting to Durindal. "Warrior of Tempus, greetings," he says before turning back to Pumbar and Xuxia. "I do like pie. No need to quest for cake - I am sure these are simply divine in taste. If you do not mind, may I join you and your friend at the priest of Shaundalkur's table?"



			
				Durindal said:
			
		

> Durindal looked to Pumbar and Xuxia first to determine what action they would take. He tried to remember who Shaundalkur was and what his or her domain was. After a moment, Durindal nodded, *"Very well, I can spare some time to speak." *



Durindal recalls that Shaundalkur is the God of Travel, Exploration, and Caravans, primarily. He promotes good relations for travelers, and anything blocking travel is anthema to Him.

The group sits at Shariau's table, including Paladin Tiriak unless he is refused. The bartender sends a waitress to deliver drinks to Pumbar, Xuxia, and Durindal, and to collect meal orders.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

With a wide grin Shariau looks at those who have come to his table.

Welcome!  I am Shariau, devout of Shaundalkur.  I greet you all and wish to impart some knowledge to you.  I hope that you will be able to assist me.

But before that - Jessie, bring drinks for all here and food for any that require!

He pauses until the drinks are brought and food ordered.

Two nights back Shaundalkur sent me a dream.  In it he showed me a horrific future, the world enslaved, all of us in chains worked until we die.  No one free to move or travel.  No more independence or trade.  Just monstrous inexplicable toil with no end until the end of time.  But I was shown this place, I was shown your faces.  I beleive that you are the ones that can help me prevent this future.  I travelled here and waited for you to arrive.  I am delighted to see you all and hope that you will agree to help me find the cause of this dream and how we are to stop it!

And yes, behind me is my colleague, Ili'koa, he too is a follower of Shaundalkur and serves to help protect his interests.

Behind him, Ili'koa looks less than happy at being introduced but gives a weak grin to those seated at the table.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

Durindal sat at the offered table, making certain there was room for Pumbar and Xuxia to sit as well.  He took the offered drink, checking the stout ale prior to drinking fully.  

Durindal was somewhat stunned by the dissertation that Shariau had just given.  _‘A world in chains, slavery until death . . . and an image of my face as well as the young woman and halfling?!?  I think the man is daft, but I’ll continue to listen to what he has to say,’_ Durindal thought.

*“An interesting tale, good sir,” * Durindal commented aloud.  *“More specific information would be helpful, but I understand that this isn’t always possible.  I personally would have some interest is seeing this through; however, I am on a quest for Tempus and ordered by my church currently.  It may well be several weeks before I could request the time to aid you with your dreams.”

“I may be able to speak with the local temple concerning your plight, perhaps another servant of Tempus would be suitable,” * Durindal offered.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> *“An interesting tale, good sir,” * Durindal commented aloud.  *“More specific information would be helpful, but I understand that this isn’t always possible.  I personally would have some interest is seeing this through; however, I am on a quest for Tempus and ordered by my church currently.  It may well be several weeks before I could request the time to aid you with your dreams.”
> 
> “I may be able to speak with the local temple concerning your plight, perhaps another servant of Tempus would be suitable,” * Durindal offered.




Good sir I understand that you may already have pressing business.  but do you think that maybe you need to reprioritse?  Tempus is a deity of battle.  In an universe of conformity, with no growth, movement or conflict, where will he be?  If there is no movement or conflict, there is no battle.  With no battle, where is the need for a deity of battle, where would worshippers of tempus be found?  If this dream of mine comes true, then it spells doom for many things, and while some may dream of a world without conflict, surely universal slavery would be too high a price to pay?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

Pumbar tries to listen to Shariau patiently, but you can see he's getting fidgety.  _I'm used to people asking me for help, but maybe this guy is a little loony. _ "Excuse me sir, are you sure it was us you saw in the dream?  I mean we just arrived here in..."  Just then, Pumbar spots the serving boy who had helped him earlier (by suggesting the Halfling Burrow) and chases after him to give him a pie.

Xuxia clears her throat, a worried look on her face.  "The whole world enslaved?  This is very serious.  Sir Shariau, give us until tomorrow to investigate this matter further.  I shall prepare and perform some divinations [Commune].  You are Shaundalkur's priest, no?  Have you also sought guidance from your god on this matter?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

_Inn of the Eternal Pantheon_



			
				Shariau said:
			
		

> “Good sir I understand that you may already have pressing business.  but do you think that maybe you need to reprioritize?  Tempus is a deity of battle . . .”




Durindal edged away from the table several inches (to better move and be ready for combat), and smiled thinly, *“It may be the way of the followers of Shaundalkur to ignore the calling of their deity and re-prioritize as you call it, but it is not the way of Tempus.  Was your ‘dream’ so helpful as to tell you ‘when’ the world would be in chains?  Are we already late because we stopped for pie?!?”

“I think not . . . .” * Durindal added slowly, looking at his arms and noticing that he had no chains on them.  Unconsciously, his wings - though still folded against his back - began to ruffle in irritation (much the way a bird’s will when agitated).


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Shariau watches as Pumbar goes charging off to hand out a pie

Looking at Xuxia he answers her.

I have not yet had a chance to find out more.  After having the dream I made haste to get here as fast as possible, to wait for those indicated to appear.  That the dreams were from Shaundalkur is clear, there was more there than just night stuff, and the appearance of you three cannot be coincedence, although there were others that have yet to arrive.  In the morining I will prepare and consult with Shaundalkur, but I have held off till now to wait for you so that I would not miss the ones I have been led to expect.

With a bow of his head he turns to Durindal

Sir, I did not mean any offense.  I merely meant that perhaps you could pray to tempus to get his guidance.  No God given quest should ever be lightly abandoned and nor did I mean to infer you should abandon your task in order to fulfill what I have asked.  If I have offended you in my eagerness to convince you to join me, I apologise, but again request that you pray to Tempus for giuidance on whether you should join with me or not as this could have severe consequences for all. 

Bowing his head he again looks at the people gathered there.

But you three were not the only ones in my dream - in my dream I saw an elven woman with long unbound hair, wearing bright robes, a gnome woman with her hair in a bun, wearing jewel-toned clothing, the gnome accompanied by a pseudodragon wearing a cloak, headband, and some rings.  There was a halfling wearing thick hide armor, standing next to a dire boar wearing two saddles. On the other side of the dire boar stood a slender human girl wearing green hide armor, and a winged human wearing a shining breastplate.  

So now I have found the winged human, the halfling, and the human girl.  I will await the arrival of the elf, gnome and pseudodragon.  I wonder if you know whom these might be?  If not, i am sure I will recognise them when they arrive here - for surely they will!


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

_Inn of the Eternal Pantheon_



			
				Shariau said:
			
		

> With a bow of his head he turns to Durindal Sir, I did not mean any offense.  I merely meant that perhaps you could pray to tempus to get his guidance.  No God given quest should ever be lightly abandoned and nor did I mean to infer you should abandon your task in order to fulfill what I have asked.  If I have offended you in my eagerness to convince you to join me, I apologize, but again request that you pray to Tempus for guidance on whether you should join with me or not as this could have severe consequences for all.




*“Your apology is accepted,” * Durindal responded.  *“I will consider your request.  Perhaps in the morning with more information, we may be able to again speak of our priorities.”*

Turning to Xuxia, Durindal said, *“You are quite wise, that is readily apparent.  I would be interested in what you learn as well, my friend.”*

Durindal listened to the remainder of Shariau’s comments regarding his dream, and thought over those that he may have passed on the road here or within the city itself.

*“I have not seen anyone matching these descriptions, but I would be willing to look through town in order to find them, if it would be of help,” * Durindal offered.  *“After, of course, I have my pie.”*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2004)

_Our questions can wait.  The source of this attack must be found and stamped out.  What is known of the attackers?  Were any taken, either alive or dead?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

"Kosji's right, if these people have attacked her they might attack again.  Perhaps I might be able to do some divinations to help seek out her attackers, if you desire my help," Quillia says, her face a mask of concern.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 19, 2004)

*Amara, Quillia, Kosji ~*

Ariel shakes her head. "It was the temple in general that was attacked, not Miria herself. She simply exhausted herself trying to help. Worry not, she will be fine with a little rest. The attackers..." The priestess looks at the three of you again as if wondering how much to reveal. "They were representatives, you might say, of several dark Gods. At least half of them were clerics, and I suspect more were. The two Tarnished Ones look to have gone to the Mistress of Darkness... and there was an individual that I believe was from the Lord of Shadows... but I cannot be sure, and His priests would not work with those of the Mistress of Darkness, I am sure. The powers of those two Gods are far to close for them to ever agree on working together." She offers you drinks, and will call an acolyte to get yourselves (and herself) one. "The surviving attackers are being tracked as we speak. Worry not, they will be taken care of." She takes a sip of her wine and leans forward in her chair. "The three of you... you saw the priests in the temple here praying, did you not? There has been a vision, and there is some controversy about it. One portion... one portion involved individuals that I think are _you_. You three need to be somewhere tonight, some building in the city - but I know not where." She shrugs helplessly, and you get the feeling that she is has told you all she knows. "I _am_ _truly _sorry, but I must get back to what I have to do. There are other temples that must be warned of this threat. I wish I could help you more." She looks genuinely upset that she doesn't have more information and that she is hurrying the three of you.

[OOC: Quillia and Kosji will know that Mistress of Darkness = Shar (goddess of darkness, loss, secrets, all sorts of other nasty stuff, etc) and Lord of Shadows = Mask (god of rogues and shadows). Amara doesn't know who Ariel is referring to.]

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

[OOC: Those in the Ethereal Pantheon Inn - do you do anything else for the hour until the dinner rush is over?]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 20, 2004)

"We understand your situation", Amara says to Ariel. "Thank you for taking the time to speak to us. When you have the chance, tell Mira I will take her up on her offer another time."

After the cleric leaves, Amara will turn to Quillia and Kosji.

"Well, it seems I am fated to go to the Ethereal Pantheon Inn this evening", she says smiling. "Are the two of you still interested in acompanying me?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2004)

"I... think I know where we have to be.  The Ethereal Pantheon Inn.  It's come up a couple of times...  We'll be there tonight.  Thank you Ariel, and do give Miria our best wishes," Quillia says, leaving with Kosji and Amara.



> After the cleric leaves, Amara will turn to Quillia and Kosji.
> 
> "Well, it seems I am fated to go to the Ethereal Pantheon Inn this evening", she says smiling. "Are the two of you still interested in acompanying me?"



  "Of course we're going.  I think this is rapidly becoming necessary, if indeed not fated," she says with concern wrinkling her brow.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 21, 2004)

Shariau sits down to eat his meal.  And talking only about minor issues, hoping to diffuse the tension, all the while watching the door for the others from his dream.  For his part, Ili'koa does not relinquish his position and continuosly gives Durindal dirty looks - he may question Shariau going forth on his quest, but never a dream so clearly from Shaundalkur!


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

Durindal ate his pie (if he was in the company of of Pumbar and Xuxia, otherwise he would wait), and listened to the others.  He studiously ignored any looks he received.  Though Durindal followed Tempus and relished the opportunity to fight, he didn't want anything interfering with his task before he had the opportunity to complete it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 21, 2004)

*Leaving the Temple of Mystra ~*

[OOC: If the three of you have anything else do to in town before dinnertime, please let me know and I will edit this post.]

It is roughly growing close to dinnertime by now, and the three of you head to the Inn whose name keeps tending to pop up. Outside, along with the horses and other mounts tied to the hitching rail, there is a very large boar whom is not tied.

When you enter the inn, it looks to be winding down from the dinner rush. There are only a few tables taken, usually by one or two people - but off to the side of the room there are several tables pushed together with a large party seated at it - one of whom appears to be a human who has wings!

Glancing around, you do not notice anyone wearing the tarnished holy symbol that was described, although several people in the common room are wearing holy symbols of various deities. There is a man dressed in a heavy black cloak (simular to what was described to Amara) seated at the bar. The hood is down and the man looks heavily tanned, and has sandy-brown hair, however, making it unlikely that it is the individual whom was described as having the note delivered to Amara.

As you enter, the barkeep smiles and calls out to you, "Please be seated - someone will be with you shortly." He smiles and heads toward the large party's table.

*Inside the Ethereal Pantheon Inn ~*

The six of you finish your meal (and pies, for those of you who have them). Pumbar is thanked profusely by those individuals in the inn that he purchased pies for.

The bartender calls out a routine welcome to the newcomers who had just walked in the door, and heads towards the table. Once he arrives, he bows to Durindal. "I am sorry for having made you wait, sir knight. What is it that I can do for you? Would you prefer to speak elsewhere?"

Paladin Tiriak nods at the barkeep in welcome as he comes to the table, then turns and smiles at Pumbar and Xuxia. "I am sorry, but I must take my leave. Duty calls. Thank you for brightening my day - I hope to see you again soon." He smiles again and bows respectively to the two of you. "I will give my regards to Wigglesnout as well - I assume that he is outside?"

Shariau notices the other individuals from his vision walk through the door. Indeed, the elven woman and the gnome with the pseudodragon were the newcomers that the barkeep had welcomed but a moment ago.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Brightening as he spots the others from his dream.  Turning to the others at the tanle he stands

Shariau's glory, but the others from my dream have just arrived!  I will ask them to come and join us.

Looking around he signals for Jessie to come and then addresses him

Jessie, please go and ask the people that just enetered to come and join us - the elvish woman, gnome and pseudi-dragon over there.

Smiling he sits down, hopefully these three will be more receptive!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 22, 2004)

*Amara, Quillia, Kosji ~*

As you are still letting your eyes adjust to the inn's lighting and looking for a table, one of the individuals at the large party's table calls over a serving boy and then sends him to the three of you.

He bows. "Greetings, travelers. The holy one of Shaundalkur requests that you join him at his table." He indicates the table that he had just came from.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

*Inside the Ethereal Pantheon Inn ~*



			
				Bartender said:
			
		

> Once he arrives, he bows to Durindal. "I am sorry for having made you wait, sir knight. What is it that I can do for you? Would you prefer to speak elsewhere?"




*"Elsewhere would be fine,"*  Durindal said standing. He looked back at those at the table, mostly Pumbar and Xuxia and said, *"I'll be but a few minutes."*

Once a more private location was obtained, Durindal explained his reason for being there. * "The Temple of Tempus asked that I deliver this message to you, as well as return with a reply.  It was meant to be confidential and when I neared the town I noticed that the scroll tube was missing and the message appeared to have been read.  I didn't read the message, nor has the message left my possession so I cannot explain how it occurred.  I can only inform you that I have quite possibly failed in my task."*

With that said, he handed over the scroll tube with the makeshift lid to the proprietor.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 22, 2004)

*Durindal ~*

The proprietor of the Ethereal Pantheon leads you to a meeting room off the common room. He takes the scroll-tube, looking askance at the makeshift lid. He nods at your words. "Thank you for telling me of this." He opens the tube and uncurls the scroll, reading it quickly before letting it curl back up and placing it back in the tube.

He taps the scroll-tube thoughfully, brow furrowed. "Thank you. I must... speak with Paladin Tiriak before he leaves. We must speak later - for now, please enjoy my inn. If you will excuse me?" He bows to you and exits the room, approaching where Paladin Tiriak is speaking with Pumbar and Xuxia.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Amara, Quillia, Kosji ~*
> 
> As you are still letting your eyes adjust to the inn's lighting and looking for a table, one of the individuals at the large party's table calls over a serving boy and then sends him to the three of you.
> 
> He bows. "Greetings, travelers. The holy one of Shaundalkur requests that you join him at his table." He indicates the table that he had just came from.



  *Quillia sends a though to Kosji.*

_It seems more than fate is moving us, dearheart,_ she comments.

"I thank you for the invitation," Quillia says, looking over at Amara as she rises from the table and walks over to the large group.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

*Inn of the Ethereal Pantheon *  



			
				Proprietor said:
			
		

> "Thank you. I must... speak with Paladin Tiriak before he leaves. We must speak later - for now, please enjoy my inn. If you will excuse me?" He bows to you and exits the room, approaching where Paladin Tiriak is speaking with Pumbar and Xuxia.




Durindal bowed slightly and nodded in understanding.  He had been dismissed, and not by just a proprietor of an inn.  Durindal was frustrated at apparently failing at his task, yet he could remember no time at which the scroll wasn't on him or in his care.

It was maddening, but he had learned at the temple not to dwell on things you could not control.  It had happened and it was in the past - the other thing to do now was admit what happened and move on . . . and he had done that.

_'Time for another stout ale,'_ he thought as he returned to the table.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 23, 2004)

"I would be pleased to accept the invitation", says Amara. 

She'll rise and follow Quillia and Kosji over to the large group.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 23, 2004)

As the newcomers arrive at the table, Ili'koa moves to provide chairs for them.

Shariau stands and greets them

Thank you for joining us.  Let me tell you what I have already told these others. Oh, and ask Jessie there for whatever drinks or food you require.

Well, Two nights ago I had a dream sent to me by Shaundalkur in which I was greeted by the sight of a world in slavery.  Everyone, everywhere in chains.  Conformity and drudgery for generation after generation, no movement, no free will, just eternal slavery for us and our descendants until the end of time.

I then had another dream in which this building, and each of you, was shown to me.  I came here and waited for you all to arrive.  And now here you are.  I believe Shaundalkur has shown each of you to me for a reason.  I believe that it is the task of this group to prevent this horrific future.  This matter transcends faiths, nations and races it is a matter that affects us all.

I beg you to consider this and listen to what I have said. 

Bowing to evryone at the table he sits.  Awaiting a response from the people around him.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 23, 2004)

Amara considers Shariau's words.

"Interesting", she says. "I'm not sure I believe you, but tell me something: in your dream, did you see who was behind the enslaving of this world?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 23, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Amara considers Shariau's words.
> 
> "Interesting", she says. "I'm not sure I believe you, but tell me something: in your dream, did you see who was behind the enslaving of this world?"




I fully understand your skepticism, after all I am not known to you.  However, if you ask these others present they can tell you that but a short while ago I gave a description of you three to them - not very detailed, but how often do you see an elven wome, gnome, and pseudo-dragon together?

As for details - as yet I have none, but I hope that tonight Shaundalkur will give me further guidance, otherwise in the morning I will pray to Shaundalkur and hope that he can answer the questions posed.

ooc:  Hmm, I want to cast Comune in the morning if nothing further happens in the night, but don't feel like losign a level over 100xp!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

"This seems rather curious...  I know there are many that would want to enslave the world for their own selfish, cruel desires, but I could not begin to narrow them down, nor discern why this group is the one to stop it," Quillia comments, her brow furrowed in thought.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 24, 2004)

The innkeeper intercepts Paladin Tiriak after he speaks with Pumbar and Xuxia, but before he leaves and takes him off to the side to speak with him quietly. After a few moments, he hands the scroll to Tiriak, who then leaves. The innkeep returns to Durindal, and bows. "I assume that you will be staying the night? I will not have a reply until at least then. I would be honored if a holy one of Tempus rested in my humble inn overnight. My name is Jonathan, and I will reserve a room for you if you wish."

Jesse brings drink refills and meals to anyone who orders. It seems to just be a quiet little inn. At an hour to Midnight nothing further has happened except for a brief argument between too men at the bar. The disagreement was swiftly concluded without need of intervention. The barkeep Jonathan declares last call for drinks.

Please post any actions/conversations until that time.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

*Inn of the Ethereal Pantheon *  

Durindal ordered a stout ale as he returned to his seat at the table he had just vacated minutes before.  He nodded to the newcomers in greeting, not really surprised to see a gnome, an elf, and a small dragon to go with the prior occupants of the table.

*“Greetings,”*  Durindal smiled as he bowed slightly to each of the newcomers, including the dragon.  _‘Never a good idea to get on the wrong side of a dragon, regardless of size’_, Durindal thought.  He continued aloud, *“My name is Durindal si’Tempus. I assume you have been told the same story that I just heard minutes ago?”*



			
				Jonathan said:
			
		

> The innkeep returns to Durindal, and bows. "I assume that you will be staying the night? I will not have a reply until at least then. I would be honored if a holy one of Tempus rested in my humble inn overnight. My name is Jonathan, and I will reserve a room for you if you wish."




*“I would be honored as well to spend the evening, thank you for your kindness,”* Durindal responded.  *“If you should need assistance throughout the evening, just give me a sign and I will help where I can.”*

Durindal added the last bit for many reasons. First, because he was interested in knocking some heads should someone get out of line.  Second, he needed to take is mind off of his possible failure.  And third, he was interested in the reaction that Jonathan would give him, based on the comment.  There was something more there, but Durindal didn't push where people didn't want to go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*Quillia will try to meet all the others at the table, explaining that she is a wizard from Lantan, and the handsome, fierce creature daintily eating strawberries is Kosji, the Red Arrow.  She also bows to Durindal, pleased at his manners.  So many discount a wizard's familiar.*

"I'm pleased to meet you Sir Durindal, it is always a pleasure to meet such fine upstanding young me.  And Sir Pumbar as well!  I'm surrounded by paragons of virtue.  Wigglesnout is the name that fine boar I saw outside?  Wonderful name," Quillia says, beaming.  "Xuxia, I'm glad to meet you.  The servants of Chauntea are always very welcome.  Shariau, perhaps you and I can go over you vision somtime.  I'd like to hear about it very much.  Ili’koa, I have met some of your people from time to time, but never under these circumstances.  I very much look forward to meeting you," Quillia says as she chats to the others.

*She'll chat until fairly late (or people start leaving), then obtain a room for herself and Kosji, sharing it with Amara if she wants to, and go to sleep.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 30, 2004)

The evening passes. About two or three hours after he left, Paladin Tiriak returns and speaks with Innkeeper Jonathan momentarily, then hands him the scroll back. After saying goodnight to his brother-in-law, he passes by the table gives a nod and smile to the party, and a small bow to Durindal before leaving the Inn.

Jonathan seems much more relaxed after Tiriak returns the scoll to him, and secrets it behind the bar, humming slightly to himself as he returns to his duties.

Jonathan hands out last call orders to the two men at the bar who wanted them, and the few remaining people in the common room leave. All of you are getting ready to do the same when two men cloaked in heavy black push into the inn and head for the bar. Jonathan smiles and starts to call a greeting when he seems to notice something, and his eyes widen. "Sir Durindal!" He calls as he dives behind the bar and comes up with a mace, "I think I can use your assistance now!"

As everyone turns to look at the newcomers, they pause and one glares at the barkeep, while the other looks around. Seeing your table, he snarls a word to his companion. They both look straight at Amara.

Amara, Quillia, and Kosji recognize the symbol that both are wearing - it is the old symbol of Mystra, once silver but now tarnished and obviously ill-kept.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 30, 2004)

Initiative order:
Kosji 27 [17 rolled+10]
Amara 22 [20 rolled+2]
Quillia 20 [17 rolled+3] (Tie-breaker: 16 Dex)
Xuxia 20 [18 rolled+2] (Tie-breaker: 14 Dex)
Shariau 20 [19 rolled+1] (Tie-breaker: 12 Dex)
Tarnished One Kyln 17 [17 rolled+0]
Jonathan 15 [12 rolled+3]
Ili'koa 10 [4 rolled+6]
Pumbar 9 [3 rolled+6]
Tarnished One Jakk 4 [3 rolled+1]
[OOC: Honestly, my dice aren't loaded. ]

So far, no one except Jonathan has drawn his weapon. You are seated around the table, I will let you judge where.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 30, 2004)

Kosji leaps from the table, wings flapping madly as he careens towards the two and slashes his tail into their respective chests, before plunging past and perching momentarily on the far wall.

OOC: Great Flyby Attack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

*Taking out a scrap of licorice root, Quillia draws it across her tongue and hisses _Kessa!_  All those brought here by Shariau's vision suddenly feel a bit more energized, faster even.  Then Quillia will draw _Heat_, her pistol, and aim it at the dark priests.*

"Stop right there!  If you move to harm anyone, I will be forced to harm you," Quillia says, bringing _Heat_ up and aiming it at them.  _Kosji, wait love!  I don't want to goad them any more, please!_ she pleads with her familiar.

[OOC - _haste_ on everyone in the party.  Whee!  Extra attack per round, +1 to attacks, +1 dodge bonus to AC and Ref saves, all forms of movement increase 30 feet, up to double their normal speed.]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 30, 2004)

Amara will wait, and see what the intentions of the priests are, and how they respond to Quillia's warning.

(OCC: Hold action...if they attack she'll cast dominate person on one of them and move back.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus AC: 25 HP: 86*

Durindal was tired . . . tired from the long journey . . . tired from the weight of his failure . . . and disappointed that he had spent the entire evening in a tavern (an unusual event) and not one bar fight had broken out - he had thought that there were always fights in taverns, at least the taverns he frequented in his youth . . . 'course those were by the docks.



> Jonathan smiles and starts to call a greeting when he seems to notice something, and his eyes widen. "Sir Durindal!" He calls as he dives behind the bar and comes up with a mace, "I think I can use your assistance now!"




*"Thank Tempus!"* Durindal replied and turned rising to face the black-cloaked newcomers.  He unslung the tightly wrapped spiked chain he had named Cutter, spinning the chain with a threatening manner.  Others had shouted warning, (the gnome woman with the dragon companion, in fact) so Durindal felt that further comments that might actually stop a fight from occuring would be unnecessary.

OOC: *Note:* not in the initiative order (initiative +8) base.  *Location:* At the table right next to tarnK.  *Actions:* rise from sitting, draw weapon (Intimidate +10 Base, if possible).  Combat reflexes (5 AoO) to attack within ten feet if either provoke (Spiked Chain +16 [+12 Melee, +1 Weapon focus, +2 Enhancement +1 Haste] 2d4 +14 piercing damage [+5 Str x 2, +2 Specialization, +2 enhancement]  crit 19-20 x2). AC is Haste adjusted.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 30, 2004)

Seeing the others spring into action Shariau thinks

_An opportunity to prove myself and hopefully gain their trust!_  

Ili'koa, help our friends!

So saying he jumps to his feet (He would have been sitting with his back to the hearth in the middle of the table), turns and points to TarnK and shouts

Be Stilled in the name of Shaundalkur!

ooc Casts Hold person on Kyln, DC 19

Ili'koa, hearing SHariau's shout dances into action- gracefully bringing his sword up as he moves to strike at Kyln.  Snarling he moves in, bringing his sword in to strike at Kyln, then moves out of striking range of his target.

ooc Ili'koa who had been standing behind Shariau with his sword out moves in to engage TarnK- using Spring attack to move in, attack, and move out (if not possible he will just move in and attack).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 1, 2004)

Kosji swoops by the two men, sinking his tail-tip into both of them unerringly. The first (Kyln) looks drowsy for a moment, but shakes it off. The second one (Jakk) drops to the ground, falling victim to the poison. Amara stands, waiting to see the intentions of the intruder, while Quillia energizes the party and orders the man to freeze or she'll shoot. Durindal spins Cutter in an obvious threat, but the remaining Tarnished One looks unimpressed with Durindal's weapon display. Xuxia also stands and prepares to defend herself or her friends; her eyes flick to Pumbar for direction.

Shariau calls out to Ili'koa and then chants a prayer to his God, ending it with a gesture to the Tarnished One; invisible bands constrict him for a moment, but with a grunt the dark-cloaked man resists them. He glances at Quillia. "You speak for yourself - but can you restrain your companions?" He throws back his cloak, revealing a dark-enameled metal breastplate, and mutters an odd incantation. He stoops and touches the ground at his feet; a great shadowy darkness springs up, filling the room completely. His gestures and words are strange, even to those of you trained in magic. Despite that, Amara, Quillia, and Shariau recognize it as 



Spoiler



a globle of _Deeper Darkness_.


 "I did not come here to fight, but I will if you wish it." His voice holds a certain edge of dark enjoyment, and you hear a rustle of cloth and clank of metal as he moves.

Taking advantage of the man's distraction, Durindal whips Cutter out and towards him, but misjudges his position. Jonathan moves out from behind the bar and waits near the wall with his mace, uncertain if he should venture any further.

Quillia suddenly realizes why his casting seemed so odd, and a moment later it hits Amara as well: 



Spoiler



He is using the gestures and words of a cleric praying for a spell, but where there should be a deity name he is instead inserting an arcane magic incantation. Although it is a cleric spell, he is fueling it with arcane power.




[*OOC:* Kosji's attacks rolled 17+23=40 & 12+23=35 both hit. Damage rolled 2-1=1 & 3-1=2 + poison. (Save vs. poison Fort DC 17: 12+11=23 & 2+9=11.) Sneak Attack: 4d6 rolled 8 and rolled 13. Total damage: 9 and 15 + poison.
Durindal's Intimidate rolled 3+10=13. AoO: rolled 9+16=25 miss.
Shariau's _Hold Person_ DC 19 vs Kyln's Will save: rolled 18+16=34.
Spellcraft DC21 to recognize the spell, and DC30 to recognize the info in the spoiler tags above.
Amara's spellcraft check: rolled 10+26=36
Quillia's spellcraft check: rolled 16+24=40
Xuxia's spellcraft check: rolled 3+16=19
Shariau's spellcraft check: rolled 10+12=22
Durindal's spellcraft check: rolled 9+9=18]

*Revised Initiative (status) [last actions]:*
Ili'koa (unhurt)
Pumbar (unhurt)
Tarnished One Jakk (slightly hurt; unconscious)
Kosji (unhurt) [attack]
Amara (unhurt) [hold action]
Durindal (unhurt) [draw weapon; Intimidate; hold action]
Quillia (unhurt) [cast haste; drew weapon]
Xuxia (unhurt) [hold action until silentspace returns]
Shariau (unhurt) [cast hold person on Kyln]
Tarnished One Kyln (slightly hurt) [cast spell, move]
Jonathan (unhurt) [move, hold action]

[OOC: Sorry Keia, I thought I had everyone. You had a 21 (13 rolled+8), which would have put you after Amara and before Quilla.
Silentspace, just jump in with your actions whenever you see this thread. 
Ghostknight, I didn't enter Ili'koa's actions, because I thought he might change them. If anyone wants to change their actions based on the events above, please let me know and we can do so.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 1, 2004)

OOC: Unless I'm mistaken, since the Tarnished Ones hadn't acted before Kosji did, they should be flatfooted, and thus take sneak attack damage.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 1, 2004)

Ili'koa moves closer to the man

SPeak and say what you need - what do you do here?

His sword remains ready, his muscles quivering ith restrained energy waiting for the man to respond

ooc:Hold action but if it looks as if the man is preparing a spell or readying a spell he will attack.


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus AC: 26 HP: 86*



			
				Man in Black said:
			
		

> "You speak for yourself - but can you restrain your companions?" He throws back his cloak, revealing a dark-enameled metal breastplate, and mutters an odd incantation. He stoops and touches the ground at his feet; a great shadowy darkness springs up, filling the room completely. "I did not come here to fight, but I will if you wish it."




Durindal allowed the power of his supposed heritage fill him and flow through him.**  He looked around for the black cloaked one, first in the direction of Jonathan, the bartender, then to the others.

*“Those who use the darkness to mask their actions, also ask for our trust?” * Durindal asked allowed, actually laughing heartily.  *“I find it difficult to trust those I cannot see.”*

** – _Daylight_, at will as a half-celestial

OOC: *Note:* I assume the black cloaked one cast his spell defensively and didn’t provoke an attack from me? [10ft reach].  *Actions:* Daylight, move to within 5 feet of the cloaked one.  Combat reflexes (5 AoO) to attack within ten feet if either provoke (Spiked Chain +16 [+12 Melee, +1 Weapon focus, +2 Enhancement +1 Haste] 2d4 +14 piercing damage [+5 Str x 2, +2 Specialization, +2 enhancement]  crit 19-20 x2). AC is Haste adjusted.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 1, 2004)

Despite Ili'koa's ability to see in the dark, he is having difficulty locating the man, although he can more or less make out his companion's locations. Moving to where he thinks he can attack the individual should he prove belligerent, Ili'koa waits for an answer.

"I and my companion simply came to deliver a message to the innkeeper. The elf's presence surprised me momentarily, and then we were attacked. Tell me, what is it that _you_ want with _us_?"

A sudden brightness engulfs the room, dispelling the shadows. As it does so, although he does not make any threatening moves, it looks to Ili'koa as if the man is tensing for action. Durindal prepares to move forward to stand not far from Ili’koa.

"You have no message that would interest me, Kyln. I will not forgive you for my wife’s death.” Jonathan moves forward now that he can see clearly.

Kyln glances at Durindal. “Hide my actions? To defend myself, yes. Even I have the right to protect myself.”  He sneers at the innkeeper, obviously unconcerned about his words. 



[OOC: Paxus - You are correct, my apologies. I have edited the above post to reflect the sneak attack.
Ghostknight - I assumed you moved into melee range, let me know if I am incorrect.
Keia – yes, he did cast defensively. However, you used your move action this round to stand from the table and draw your weapon, and your held action to use _Daylight_. You can move up on your next turn. You would have gotten an AoO from him moving away though, and I will adjust above post to reflect that.
All - I will post revised initiative and map shortly.]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 1, 2004)

Pumbar stands and gets ready to move should his help be needed.


*Revised Initiative (status) [last actions]:*
Kosji (unhurt) [attack]
Amara (unhurt) [hold action]
Durindal (unhurt) [draw weapon; Intimidate; AoO; _Daylight_]
Quillia (unhurt) [cast haste; drew weapon]
Xuxia (unhurt) [hold action until silentspace returns]
Shariau (unhurt) [cast hold person on Kyln]
Tarnished One Kyln (slightly hurt) [cast spell, move]
Jonathan (unhurt) [double move]
Ili'koa (unhurt) [move, hold action]
Pumbar (unhurt) [hold action until silentspace returns]
Tarnished One Jakk (hurt; unconscious) [sleep for 1 min]

[OOC: I placed people on this map, let me know if I need to correct locations.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

"You'll have to forgive us, we're a bit trigger-happy since a friend of ours was attacked by people wearing a symbol like that," Quillia says with a stern glare.  "State your message and keep your hands where I can see them.  I don't trust you very well at all."

*If he tries to cast a spell or go for a weapon, Quillia will fire.*

[OOC - +13 to attack (1d8+2+1d6 fire/x3/50 ft./P, Heat, +2 flaming pistol)]


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus AC: 26 HP: 86*

Durindal did not deem it necessary to respond to the cloaked one, instead he looked to determine the worth of the man as Durindal moved to in front of Jonathan.  This move was for Jonathan's protection as much as it was for the cloaked one.

OOC: *Actions:* move to within 5 feet of the cloaked one, in front of Jonathan.  Invoke _Detect evil_ prior to moving, concentrating on the area where the cloaked one was. AC is Haste adjusted.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 2, 2004)

Kosji stays on the wall for the moment, but prepares to leap at the man if he begins casting again.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 2, 2004)

ooc  Yep, Ili'koa is in melee range

Shariau looks at the man, summoning an Avoral to flank him on the side opposite Ili'koa.

We may have been hasty.  But since your presence here is obviously unwanted and disruptive to the owner of this fine establishment, perhaps you should be leaving now.  Perhaps now is not the time for you to here?

And as my friends here indicate- you would seem to be involved with a group that is perhaps not so friendly towards them...

ooc:Standard Avoral but +4 Str and con from Augment summoning feat, double duration of summoning from extend summoning thaumaturge ability.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jul 2, 2004)

"I'm curious", says Amara to the cloaked man. "How is it that you have managed to mix arcane and divine magics?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 2, 2004)

Durindal calls upon his divine training as he concentrates on the cloaked one, and sees him as a black blot on the canvas of the tavern.

Kyln watches Durindal move into position with hooded eyes, and doesn’t seem to pay any attention to the glow that starts slowing coalescing into a winged humanoid behind him, nor did he seem to be the least bit concerned when Shariau started casting.
[OOC: Spellcraft DC to identify spell as it is being cast: 15+7=22. Kyln rolled a nat 20.]

Without looking at her, he responds to Quillia, "I hardly expect trust from a complete stranger, and if you are the type to give it out…" he snorts in derision. His eyes flick to Jonathan. "My message: She is asking about you. Kain wishes to speak with you regarding her memories." Hearing Kyln's words, Jonathan leans on the corner of the table, his head bowed as if he was trying to regain his composure.

Looking at Amara, the cloaked one smiles coldly. "I would teach you, milady, but your companions will kill me if I so much as twitch a finger. A pity – you have already completed the most difficult step to learning the method. My name is Kyln, and should you ever desire to look me up, leave a message at the Agnostic Overgod tavern in Sigil."

His gaze slides to Shariau, drifting past Ili’koa as if he were not visible. He raises a questioning eyebrow. "I have delivered my message, and now I desire to leave."

Jonathan straightens suddenly, his face contorted into a mask of anger. "I _refuse_ to tolerate your life any longer!" He moves opposite Durindal around the table in-between he and Kyln, and attacks the tarnished one, but the mace simply bounces off Kyln's armor. Kyln sidesteps to place the Avoral between himself and Jonathan and mutters a phrase under his breath to no obvious effect.
[OOC: Johnathan rolled 7+5=12, miss. Kyln spoke quite a bit and took a 5' step (no AoO), and that's about all he can do in a 6-second round, in my mind. ]

*OOC:*
Ghostknight – I believe it takes a full round to cast a summon spell, unless you have something that lowers it that I missed?  

Durindal – You are now in square D6. And oh yes, he’s evil. You’ll have to concentrate for another round to get the intensity of the aura. I am assuming you are concentrating on him and not just the general area.

Map update: - Jonathan is now in square B6, the Avoral is forming in square B7, and Kyln made a 5' step (no AoO) and is in square B8.

Anyone else who wishes to take held actions may now do so as well, even though he has not started casting yet.

*Revised Initiative (status) [last actions]:*
Kosji (unhurt) [hold action]
Amara (unhurt) [hold action]
Durindal (unhurt) [_Detect Evil_ on Kyln, move]
Quillia (unhurt) [hold action]
Xuxia (unhurt) [hold action]
Shariau (unhurt) [start to summon Avoral]
Tarnished One Kyln (slightly hurt) [speech, move]
Jonathan (unhurt) [move, attack]
Ili'koa (unhurt) [hold action]
Pumbar (unhurt) [hold action]
Tarnished One Jakk (hurt; unconscious) [sleep for 1 min]


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Ghostknight – I believe it takes a full round to cast a summon spell, unless you have something that lowers it that I missed?




ooc: Yep, the summons is a standard action to cast but the being takes a full round to arrive.  Hey, my summoned beings are stringer and stay around longer- they just don't get here any faster 

Shariau looks at the man, Just leave- evidently you have delivered your message.  There is noi further need for you to stay!


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus AC: 26 HP: 86*

Durindal continued to concentrate on the Detect Evil focusing on the cloaked one, and moved to beside Jonathan.

*"Now is not the time, good sir,"* Durindal said to Jonathan, *"What is it that this one has done?"*

OOC: *Actions:* move to beside Jonathan. Continue to concentrate on Detect evil, charge divine might (free action). AC is Haste adjusted.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 7, 2004)

Durindal said:
			
		

> *"Now is not the time, good sir,"* Durindal said to Jonathan, *"What is it that this one has done?"*




"He killed my wife," Jonathan says grimly. "He can't be allowed to get away..."

"Nonsense," Kyln snorts. "I did not. This man is obviously upset." He seems to be telling the truth.




			
				Shariau said:
			
		

> "Just leave- evidently you have delivered your message. There is no further need for you to stay!"



"Agreed." Kyln's sudden agreement seems to take some people by surprise, including Jonathan. He carefully walks over to where his companion is still asleep and checks his pulse before picking him up in an over-the-shoulder carry. He starts to head for the door, not saying another word.

[OOC: All - If no one stops him with a held action, he will be out the door next round.]

[OOC: Durindal - 



Spoiler



He has a Moderate evil aura. However, the tarnished Holy symbol about his neck has a Strong evil aura.


]


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus AC: 26 HP: 86*

Durindal paused for a moment, listening to the man's words and what Jonathan had told him.  He thought of the teachings of Tempus . . . about allowing enemies to walk away unscathed.  As his mind returned to his spell, the man was already on his way out the door.  

Durindal muttered, *"Evil, strong evil."*

In two great leaps Durindal unfurled his wings charging at the black cloaked one.  If he reached him before the man got through the door, Durindal swung with all of his might.  Otherwise, Durindal will pursue through the door . . .

OOC: Move and attack, using his _Smite Evil_ for the day, and power attacking for 3: Spiked Chain +20 [+15 base +8 Smite -3 Power attack], 2d4 + 31 piercing damage [+5 Str x 2, +2 Specialization, +2 enhancement +8 Divine Might +3 Smite Evil +6 Power attack] crit 19-20 x2


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 7, 2004)

Shariau seeing an opportunity to persuade Durinadal to his side shouts out

"Ili'koa- stop him!",  at the same time he indicates to the avoral to attack the man.  He then starts his own casting, calling on Shaundakur to stop the man with his whirling blades of harrowing!

Ili'koa wastes no time, he reaches out, attacking with all his might at the man as he retreats.  This is far better than waiting around- and he gives himself in to the feeling of combat...

ooc:Shariau starts casting- placing a blade barrier in front of the man, where it will catch him and his unconscious partner, but leave Durindal and Ili'koa out of its are of effect. Moving in to combat Ili'koa attacks +14 Greatsword dmg 1d10 + 6 crit 19-20/x2 AC22 HP 84


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2004)

Kosji will try to strike the man, not aiming to injure, but merely trying to inject enough sleep poison to bring him down.

OOC: if possible, five-foot flutter and full attack for two attacks; otherwise, flyby.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2004)

Pumbar had been finishing his pie, licking his fingers as he watched the proceedings.  He looked a bit bewildered at all the goings on, with the combat starting and stopping in the tavern.  Seeing Durindal charge, he springs into action.

*Pumbar moves to protect Quillia as he calls out for Wigglesnout to come into the tavern.  Xuxia follows, standing by Pumbar and helping protect Quillia.*

[Pumbar moves to G10, Xuxia to G11.  If possible, Wigglesnout comes into the tavern at E10-11/F10-11, blocking Kyln from leaving, and Pumbar and Xuxia will mount Wigglesnout.]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 13, 2004)

As Durindal starts to move, Wigglesnout charges into the Inn, and Pumbar and Xuxia leap astride him and prepare to block the Tarnished One should he try to leave. As Kyln is moving past Kosji, the dragon flutters away from the wall and stings him twice with his tail, just barely managing to snake it around his armor the second time [AC rolled 14+23=37 and 5+23=28; Dam rolled 3-1=2 and 3-1=2 + poison]. At the same time, Ili'koa moved up and took a slice at Kyln with his greatsword, which skitters off the edge of his armor and cuts deep into his shoulder [AC rolled 14+14=28; Dam rolled 10+6=16]. A barrier of whirling blades pops up in front of the Tarnished One, unfortunately walling him off from Pumbar and Xuxia. Also unfortunately, he doesn't avoid the edge of it in time, taking some damage from the blades [Save rolled an 8, fail; Dam rolled 45]. The Avoral starts to move forward, then stops and looks to Shariau for direction as Kyln finally succumbs to Kosji's poison and drops asleep [Saves rolled an 17 (success on the die) and a 1 (auto failure) on the die].

[OOC: I resolved the actions of those who had held actions first, waiting on next round for those who did not in case circumstances have changed. Everything above just about happened simultaniously. I didn't quite expect him to fail his save this fast, but.... ]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus AC: 26 HP: 86*

Durindal was somewhat surprised by the turn of events.  Holy power welled up within him, but he calmed himself with a prayer to Tempus, thanking him for his grace.  He spun the spiked chain into a wrap again and hung in on his belt.

Durindal smiled at the team of Pumbar, Xuxia and Wigglesnout, especially at the smear of berries still on Pumbar's face from his pie.  Durindal reactively checked his own face, somewhat embarassed that he might have been fighting evil with a messy face.

*"Now would be as good a time as any for an explanation, Jonathon," * Durindal commented.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 13, 2004)

With a thought Shariau dismisses the Blade barrier.  Looking at the Avoral he addresses it

I thank you my friend.  Please use your _True seeing_ sight to confirm that out foe is as he appears.  It appears that the Paladin has identified him as a being of exceptionally evil intent!

Ili'koa, please see if you can find something to bind him with, remove his holy symbol so he cannot use it to pray to his god and make sure his  weapon is not near.

Looking at Jonathan he continues

Please, my good landlord, enlighten us as to what this man has done and for whom he works.  Sir Durindal is convinced of his evil intent and it may perhaps serve us all well to know what he does!


----------



## silentspace (Jul 14, 2004)

"Wow, Quillia, your familiar is fast!" Pumbar says once he's finished wiping his face.  "I bet you're real proud of him, huh?"

Xuxia whispers in Pumbar's ear, and the halfling blushes as he pulls out a handkerchief and cleans up his berry-smeared face.  The three of them stand guard over the fallen ones as Ili'koa binds them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2004)

"They don't call him the Red Arrow Without a Bow for nothing!" Quillia says proudly, before sobering again as she looks at the fallen cleric.  _Thank you sweetling, you did splendidly,_ Quillia thinks to Kosji, digging into a pouch for another fresh nectarine.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 14, 2004)

Kosji darts back to Quillia's shoulder, preening as he delicately sections and eats the nectarine.  _I was just doing my duty.  Besides, much easier to interrogate the sleeping than the dead._  He then warns everyone _They may not sleep for long.  Bind them quickly._


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 16, 2004)

The Avoral gazes at the two cloaked ones for a moment before turning to Shariau. "They are as they appear to be," it says in a pleasant voice, flexing its wings. "Simply human."

Jonathan looks at Durindal and Shariau. "There is not much to tell... two years ago, this man," he glares at Kyln, "came to my Inn. He was wearing that holy symbol, but at the time I knew not what it meant. He spoke with my wife, who also worked here, for some time. I watched them as he did not inspire trust in me, but my wife I did trust... and she was a cleric of Lathlander, so I did not consider her to be in too much danger. One early morning, I left to purchase some supplies before breakfast that morning, leaving my wife here to start fixing up the common room. When I returned, she was...." he trailed off, obviously having a hard time describing it. "She was dead, a blade thrust through her chest, and he stood above her, his hands upon the hilt."

Ili'koa recalls he has some rope in his pack, as does Shariau; he uses those to bind the two men. He removes the swordbelt and holy symbol from both men, placing them upon a nearby table.

Jonathan continues as he walks toward the bar to replace his mace in its hiding place. "As for who he works for, it is someone who is unfortunately an old acquaintance of mine who goes by the name of Kain. Where he is to be found - I have not a clue, though I wish I did." His knuckles tighten in the handle of his weapon. "I thank you all, sincerely, for assisting me. I am surprised Kyln was taken down so fast; ones such as he always has escape plans."


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus AC: 26 HP: 86*

Durindal nodded in understanding of Jonathan's tale.  *"It is a sad tale, my friend  I know you may not want to hear of this, but he seemed to be speak true about not killing your wife.  Perhaps he found and pulled the blade out himself.  A weak propostion, I assure you.  Gladly, those better than I will decide his fate after a thorough investigation.  He should be turned over the the magistrate then to be tried and pay for his crimes.  The symbol he wears radiates a strong evil - has anyone seen its like?"*


----------



## silentspace (Jul 18, 2004)

Pumbar speaks up.  "Umm, Jonathan?  What did he mean?  Who is asking about you?  And why does Kain want to speak with you about her memories?  If you want to find Kain, it seems these two fellows here know where he is..."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 18, 2004)

Jonathan leans heavily on the bar, and seems to age several years. He sighs at looks at Pumbar. "When it comes right down to it, I really don't wish to find Kain - there is little that I could do to make up for Ami's death. As to who is asking about me...." he trails off and shakes his head. "It is late, and you are all most likely very tired. As a thank you, you are welcome to stay here at my Inn free of charge... we can continue this discussion in the morning, if you so wish." He looks to the bound two on the floor. "What shall we do with them?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 19, 2004)

Shariau oes and picks up the amulet. 

He looks at the Avoral

Tell me friend, do you know anything of this?  Or of this man Kain?  Also, could you please heal this man.  It may help in questioning him if he believes that we are not just going to kill him but merely want information.

He then examines the amulet, wandering if he has ever seen its like.  He also prayers to Shaundakur, hoping for guidance as to the nature of the objects in front of him.

ooc: Knowledge (religion) 18 and casts detect magic on the amulet and then on the sword- concentrating on each for as long as seems necessary.

Ili'koa checks the bound man for other items, removing any rings, amulets, earrrings, headbands etc that the men are wearing.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

Jonathan looks at Durindal. "The only time I have ever seen that amulet is when he was wearing it." He shrugs, gesturing at the fallen man.

The Avoral shakes its head. "I am sorry, I have never heard of this event nor anyone named Kain," it says in a singsong voice, moving forward to lay the small hands at the midpoint of its wings on the fallen Kyln. The man's wounds close, leaving his skin whole.

Shariau contemplates the amulet, but all he can recall is that it has something to do with a rogue group of priests from the faith of Mystra, Goddess of Magic - but that could also be easily deciphered from the insignia of her holy symbol engraved on the front of it. He does recall Quillia mentioning that one of her friends had been attacked by people wearing that symbol, however.

Ili'koa soon has a small pile of items that could possibly be magic off to one side, all of which he removed from the two unconsious men. There is nothing out of the ordinary on either of them - except a scrap of parchment each of them carries with Amara's description on it and the two holy symbols.

[OOC: I will post the results of the Detect Magic later tonight; I am on my way home from work now.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

*Quillia will indeed mage a few mystical passes over the items, and she will aid Ili'koa in identifying them, if he desires her help.*

"In the morning, given a bit of time, I should be able to identify these more clearly," she offers.

[OOC - _Detect magic_ for now, Spellcraft +24.  Swap one of her _true strikes_ for _identify_ in the morning and cast it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 23, 2004)

Between the two of you, you discover that of all the items that Ili'koa has pulled off the prisoners, there are several magical and several more mundane.

The holy symbols have a Strong aura of arcane magic about them - the school of Divination. (In your experience, if they are like most holy symbols, they won't yield a function to the _Identify_ as they literally don't have one. However, most holy symbols don't have an aura of arcane magic, either.)

The magic items between the items taken from the two men are:
Mithral Breastplate (Faint Transmutation)
2 Cloaks (Faint Abjuration)
Amulet (Faint Transmutation)
Ring (Faint Abjuration)
Longsword (Moderate Transmutation and Faint Necromancy)
Gloves (Moderate Transmutation)
Periapt (Moderate Transmutation)
Potion of Shield of Faith (+5 bonus) _Identified via Spellcraft_
Full Plate (Faint Transmutation)
Ring (Faint Abjuration)
3 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds _Identified via Spellcraft_

[OOC: Identify in 3.5 only IDs one item at a time. I will allow you to have it work exactly as per written in the 3.0 PHB, decided upon when cast - but keep in mind that 3.5 allows you to ID every property of 1 magic item, 3.0 only allows you to ID 1 property of 1 item/level.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2004)

*Quillia will drop all of her first level-spells for the new-fangled _identify_ spell, as well as everything but her _acid arrow_ spells from her second teir of magic, and attempt to identify everything she can, provided she can go shopping in the morning for six more pearls and owl's feathers, and someone wants to help her cover the costs...*


----------



## silentspace (Jul 25, 2004)

OOC:  Shall we split the cost?  Is that 10 castings?


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 26, 2004)

ooc: Well I'm happy to share the cost


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus AC: 25 HP: 86*

Durindal smiled at Quilla's offer, then looked somewhat apologetic. *"I some funds to help at this time, perhaps a hundred and a half.  Would that be sufficient for my share of the cost?"

"In the meantime, have we decided to drop these two to the magistrate to deal with, or are there more questions to put to them?" *  Durindal asked.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 26, 2004)

I believe there are still more questions to ask, once they are awake.  I also wonder if our host can add anything further to what he told us earlier?

Turning to jonathan he gives a bow,

I know you are off to bed, but perhaps before you retire for the night you could tell us what you do know about his holy symbol, you seemed to imply you know more now than you did previously?  Also, is there any crime we could actually hand them over to the magistrate for?  merely possessing an evil aura is not a crime that is punishable...."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

Jonathan shakes his head. "I knew Kain quite a while back... he used to be a priest of Mystra. He now wears one of those, and has turned toward darker methods then he used to contemplate." The innkeep shrugs. "I now relate those symbols with evil... that is all I know of them."

Looking at Durindal, he continues. "Ami's death was fully investigated at the time... the event itself was clouded against divinations. Kyln was deemed innocent of the charge. I am sorry, noble one, but I attacked him falsely - and would do so again. I still believe he was the cause of Ami's murder."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, what are we going to do with him then.  Me, I'm happy to toss him into another plane when he wakes up and leave him there.  But some of you may have a few philosphical issues with this.  Sir Durindal- what do you want to do with him?  You would seem the most law abiding amongst us.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*



			
				Shariau said:
			
		

> Well, what are we going to do with him then.  Me, I'm happy to toss him into another plane when he wakes up and leave him there.  But some of you may have a few philosphical issues with this.  Sir Durindal - what do you want to do with him?  You would seem the most law abiding amongst us.




*"You've taken their possessions and the amulets that I sense a strong evil from.  If they've broken no laws, then this was just a misunderstanding and they should be on their way.  However, I think they may have had more than message delivering in mind for this evening.  I wonder why seeing you startled them so much?" * Durindal commented.

*"If they are still going to be trouble, then I suggest that we deliver them to a trusted nearby temple with the understanding to simply detain them for a few days, in hoping that any plan they had is now ruined, then send them on their way.  Perhaps the clerics may obtain better information from them than us."* Durindal finished


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 27, 2004)

The two begin to stir, with the one first down opening his eyes first and glancing about. When he realizes he is tied and sees Wigglesnout standing guard over him, he freezes and appears to be content to await your decision.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 27, 2004)

Perhaps you will be a bit more communicative now?  Tell me, what is the significance of the joly symbol you wear- it would not appear to be Mystra- her symbols generally are not tarnished.

And maybe you will tell us a bit more about who kain is, and where he can be found? 

He turns to Durindal.

Maybe you could go find a nearby willing temple Sir Durindal? I am sure we can make our guests talk with a little bit of persuasion...

He turns to the two tied up men

I amsure I remember some of the more ...creative methods of persuaion used by the lsave masters in Mulhorand


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*



			
				Shariau said:
			
		

> Maybe you could go find a nearby willing temple Sir Durindal? I am sure we can make our guests talk with a little bit of persuasion...




Durindal was briefly confused by the request made by Shariau, but then he realized what was going on. *"I understand, of course.  You don't mind if I stay and hear the confessions first.  If they tell us what we wish to know, we won't have to turn them over to the clerics.  I'm certain I could find several temples that might be interested in former worshippers of Mystra."*

While Durindal wasn't above aiding the bartender, especially when Durindal detected the evil aura on the two cloaked ones, he wasn't ready to allow them to come to further harm at Durindal's expense - or lack of action.  Of course, some intimidation and coersion would be alright, assuming the methods were above ground.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 28, 2004)

"We follow the true Mystra...." The one man started, before Kyln (the man you had been fighting) cut him off with a glance. Kyln looks at Shariau and Durindal. "We do worship Mystra, just not her current church." he clarifies. "And Kain, no doubt, can be found in his manor in Sigil, attempting to avoid the interference of the factions. He is our leader and teacher." He had tugged a bit at the ropes before answering your questions, but seemed to give it up as a bad job. Now, he studies you with narrow eyes.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 29, 2004)

Pumbar nods, absorbing all the information.  Sensing that Quillia seems to have a better understanding of what was going on here, Pumbar approaches her and beckons for her to bend over so he can whisper in her ear. 

_Quillia, so those two are followers of the old Mystra, and they want Jonathan to see Kain for some reason, which maybe has something to do with his murdered wife.  But if Jonathan doesn't want to, then I don't think we should force him to see Kain against his will, should we?  And... I'm not sure these two have done anything wrong.  It was Jonathan, and then us, who started this fight.  Maybe we should return their stuff and let them go?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

"_It rubs me the wrong way to let these two go, and I fear some of their items may be tainted with evil magic.  I think they will be dangerous if let go, and I'm afraid we will have to meet them again in battle someday if they go now.  Still,_" she sighs, "_They have done little wrong, and it will be hard to convince the authorities of a hunch._"


----------



## silentspace (Jul 29, 2004)

Pumbar nods solemnly as he ponders the situation.

_Maybe Quillia is suspicious because she worships the new Mystra...  But even so, there's something very suspicious about these two.  I'll wait and see how the questioning goes, but unless something turns up soon, we'd better let them go.  Yondalla wouldn't approve of us punishing them for mere suspicions, however evil they may be in their hearts..._


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*



			
				Kyln said:
			
		

> "We do worship Mystra, just not her current church." he clarifies. "And Kain, no doubt, can be found in his manor in Sigil, attempting to avoid the interference of the factions. He is our leader and teacher."




Durindal looked oddly at the cloaked one, then spoke, *"I find this odd that you believe the church of Mystra is not truly dedicated to Mystra." * Durindal looked to Shariau and his wings ruffled.  

*"I will not condone harm to these men, however, the clerics of Tempus may be interested in them and what they have to say - unless there is another church or authority you want to take them to."*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 12, 2004)

Quillia, Kosji, and Amara recall the priestess of Mystra that they had spoken to, Ariel, saying that the temple had someone out attempting to track the Tarnished Ones that attacked the church; perhaps these two should be turned over to the temple. Even if they were not directly involved in the attack, they may be related or know who was.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 12, 2004)

_Let Mystra's clergy deal with them; they're heretics, but not provably criminals by us.  The clerics might be able to connect them to the attack on Mystra's temple._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

"Indeed, the church will be able to deal with them more fairly," Quillia says with finality, and bundles up all their belongings in a sack.  "You can take these with you like this, so they won't be tempted to go for them."


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 13, 2004)

Shariau looks as Quillia bundles their belongings into the sack.

Maybe we should keep their belongings here.  Once they Temple of Mystra has them, they will now if these are the ones they are seeking.  If they are, then we can keep those as our eward for getting them for the Temple, if not we can then just send them on to the temple.

On top of that it is a simple safety precaution.  Keep them as far from their belongings as possible.  No need to make it easy for them to re-equip and come after us if they should escape.

Shariau smiles


Of course next time maybe the blades will just keep on going till we have minced tarnished ones for the flames.  Nothing like a pyre with the remains of ones enemies to honr the fallen dead.


----------



## Keia (Aug 13, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*

*"Mystra it is then," * Durindal said.  *"I will accompany them to the Temple of Mystra, though I know not where that is within this city.  I believe numbers may be important, as they may have allies waiting for them outside."*

Durindal had a difficult time considering the possessions from the two attackers.  _'At first glance, the possessions were spoils of combat and should go to the victor.  Jonothan had asked for aid in combat and we delivered and defeated our foes.  Hence, the spoils should be ours.  Thereafter, Jonothan stated that he really wasn't certain that they had done anything . . . and the innocent should not have their possessions taken from them . . . but were they innocent?  Now, they may be tied to another murder?  The whole thought process is too confusing -  Iwill let the others decide.'_


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

Pumbar looks forlornly at the remnants of his pie.  He sure would like to get back to it, but everyone seemed to be just standing around.  Sighing, he seeks out the serving boy (the one he gave a pie to), and asks him to watch the remains of his pie for him.  There wasn't much left, but those last bits were always so satisfying, and could he please see if he could try to save it on the table for when Pumbar got back?  Then he and Xuxia will mount up on Wigglesnout, saying, "That sounds like a good plan.  I'll escort them to the temple of Mystra.  Durindal, I'll lead.  Could you follow behind and keep an eye on them?"  Tying the end of their ropes to the Wigglesnout's saddle, Pumbar asks Quillia for directions and heads out into the night, with Xuxia riding side-saddle behind him, keeping an eye on their prisoners.


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*



			
				Pumbar said:
			
		

> "That sounds like a good plan.  I'll escort them to the temple of Mystra.  Durindal, I'll lead.  Could you follow behind and keep an eye on them?"




*"Very well, Pumbar,"* Durindal replied, *"the sooner that finish this, the sooner we can get back to more important things."*

Durindal looked to the others to see if any others would volunteer as well for the trip to the temple, then followed out the door with Pumbar and the others.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 25, 2004)

*Kosji hovers above the bodies, making it clear that he intends to see that they behave.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

You accompany the prisoners to the Temple of Mystra. Once there, an acolyte takes one look at the two and his eyes widen. He runs inside and comes back to the Temple gate trailing a tall, beautiful darkhaired woman (whom Kosji, Quillia, and Amara, should she go) recognize as Ariel Stareyes. 

Ariel takes one look at the two, and her face hardens. “You again,” she says to them. She turns to the rest of you and bows. “I thank you for bringing them. We will take these traitors off your hands now.” She gestures and several Temple Guards come up from inside the Temple and take the two inside. She waves away the bundle of belongings. “Keep them in thanks. I will take the symbols that these two were wearing, however, and anything else they may have had on them with that symbol.”

[OOC: Assuming no one objects….]

You travel back to your respective rooms and fall into a restful sleep. In the morning, those of you whom took Jonathan up on his offer to stay at his inn awake to the delightful smell of fresh bacon and a knock on your door by a serving boy with a tray.

[OOC: Sorry it took me so long to get back, I got swamped after GenCon because I started a new job this past Monday. 
Everyone go ahead and post any actions from the night before, if any, and what you are doing this morning.]


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 30, 2004)

ooc:  Congrats on the new job!

Shariau sleeps.

On waking he flings open the shutters, and offers his prayers to the morning wind, listening as they dissapear, carried on the wind to Shaundakur.

He then moves, opening the door as the serving boy knocks.

Smiling he takes the tray.

"Shaundakur's blessings on you this morning."

He eats his breakfast, and when finished moves down to the common room. commandeering a table in an out of the way corner, and setting up a small shrine to Shaundakur, arranging all the elements necessary to cast commune.  He then waits for the others from the night before to appear.


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

*Durindal si'Tempus Half Celestial Pal/Ftr/Rog/Sor/Tmp*



			
				Ariel Stareyes said:
			
		

> “I thank you for bringing them. We will take these traitors off your hands now.” She gestures and several Temple Guards come up from inside the Temple and take the two inside. She waves away the bundle of belongings. “Keep them in thanks. I will take the symbols that these two were wearing, however, and anything else they may have had on them with that symbol.”




Durindal bowed low, keeing his wings tucked back and tight.  Using the proper honoratives, Durindal said, *"We thank you for taking them off of our hands and hope they may yet provide some useful information.  If you learn anything of interest, you may leave word at the Inn of Ethereal Pantheon."*

With that he gathered the possessions and returned to the inn with the others, still watchful for any allies of the two who came in.

Durindal's sleep was restful . . . though his mind was heavy with the thoughts of the scroll and if any of this was related.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

*In the morning, Quillia will take the items gotten from the rogue priests, and use the new-fangled _identify_ spell to determine their natures.*


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

Pumbar bows deeply to the priests and priestesses of Mystra as he hands them over.

The next day he'll ride through Waterdeep with Xuxia, chatting with the city folk, learning what he can of the city.


----------

